# Jeune fille cherchant arguments pour convaincre ses parents qui sont anti-mac



## queenvictoria21 (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour!!!  ​ 
Ma famille et moi commençons à regarder pour un ordinateur. Ce serait notre troisième. Mais, il y a un petit conflit. Réellement minuscule. Je veux un mac mais mes parents refusent et ne veulent rien entendre!!!  ​ 
Ma mère m'a promis un beau portable Mac tout neuf qui sera juste à moi lorsque j'aurai mon DEC (équivalent québecois du diplôme du Lycée en France) et c'est prévu pour Mai 2011. Mais, je ne veux pas attendre jusque là. 3 ans, c'est un peu long... Il paraît que ça passe vite. ​ 
Question de trouver des arguments en béton qui sont faits avec de bonnes armatures d'acier efficaces (contrairement à nos viaducs ici), voici l'utilisation que nous en faisons. ​ 
Moi:
- Surfer sur internet
- Chat avec MSN Messenger
- Travaux scolaire avec Microsoft Office
- Écouter de la musique 
- Je transférais de la musique sur mon lecteur MP3, mais, il ne veut plus rien transférer (longue histoire) (En passant, je veux m'acheter un iPod)
- Retouchage de photos avec Photoshop​ 
Mon beau-père:
- Surfer sur le net
- Courriel avec Yahoo!
- Apprentissage de l'environnement Windows
- Documents avec Office
- Lecture de vidéo avec le Lecteur Windows Media
- Visionnage de Power Point​ 
Ma mère (elle l'utilise rarement):
- Surfer sur le net
- Courriel avec Outlook
- Règler nos problèmes avec le PC
- Écouter de la musique
- Transférer de la musique avec son tout beau et tout neuf lecteur MP3 vidéo tout neuf de Sansa qui, aux dernières nouvelles, ne fonctionne pas sur Mac
- Retouchage de photo (elle n'utilise pas Photoshop, mais Paint et l'assistant d'impression de photos de Windows)​ 
Comme anti-virus, nous utilisons Norton (qui ralentit l'ordi en sacrement) et ma mère ne veut pas un ordi sans anti-virus et moi aussi. 

Également, ma mère ne veut pas dépenser une fortune.  ​ 
Alors, mes amis, suggestions?

Vicky
XO​


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Vicky !

Avant de savoir comment "convaincre" tes parents, une question toute bête : qu'est ce qui te pousse à vouloir toi un mac ?


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Comme anti-virus, nous utilisons Norton (qui ralentit l'ordi en sacrement) et ma mère ne veut pas un ordi sans anti-virus et moi aussi.
> 
> Également, ma mère ne veut pas dépenser une fortune.  ​
> Alors, mes amis, suggestions?
> ...



Oui, achète un PC, tabarnak !


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, achète un PC, tabarnak !



pas très éducatif comme conseil ça, mon cher Divoli


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

tivinz a dit:


> pas très éducatif comme conseil ça, mon cher Divoli



Certes, mais radical, surtout vu les derniers éléments de l'énoncé.


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Ma mère m'a promis un beau portable Mac tout neuf qui sera juste à moi lorsque j'aurai mon DEC (équivalent québecois du diplôme du Lycée en France) et c'est prévu pour Mai 2011. Mais, je ne veux pas attendre jusque là. 3 ans, c'est un peu long... Il paraît que ça passe vite.



PASSE TON BAC D'ABORD !!!


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> PASSE TON BAC D'ABORD !!!



Alors là, t'es vache !


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Certes, mais radical, surtout vu les derniers éléments de l'énoncé.



On pourrait tout à fait imaginer que cette personne ayant une âme charitable désire signaler à tout ses amis restés sous windows qu'ils lui transmettent des fichiers office vérolés via MSN Messenger. 

Non ? Je rêve un peu trop ? 

Bon sinon, Victoria, tu dois avoir l'impression que l'on se moque un peu mais la raison est simple : il n'y a pas de virus sous OSX d'où l'inutilité de ces antivirus sur un mac qui ne servent qu'à détecter des virus pour windows...

Donc concernant l'achat d'un antivirus (et d'un pare-feu), ça fait déjà ça d'économisé, à la fois pour le porte monnaie, la RAM et le processeur.


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> PASSE TON BAC D'ABORD !!!





			
				queenvictoria21 a dit:
			
		

> mon DEC (équivalent québecois du diplôme du Lycée en France)



DEC qu'elle a dit que ça s'appelait, crisse d'ethnocentriste de français ! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

Ah bon ? Sans dec' !


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

tivinz a dit:


> On pourrait tout à fait imaginer que _blablabla blablabla..._



Cher ami,


Il n'y a rien à imaginer.

Un ordinateur pas cher et avec un antivirus, ça s'appelle un PC. Point barre.


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Cher ami,
> 
> 
> Il n'y a rien à imaginer.
> ...



Allez un EEPC sous XP et on en parle plus.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

tivinz a dit:


> Allez un EEPC sous XP et on en parle plus.



Voilà (et puis c'est très commode pour les retouches photo). 

Problème réglé en deux trois cuillères à pot*. Et on aura évité un drame familial. 

On peut fermer. 


* expression française signifiant "très rapidement".


----------



## Arthur1er (7 Avril 2008)

Salut la québécoise !
Sache tout d'abord que tu as de la chance de vivre dans ce super pays... Bon, la neige est plutôt tanante, et le froid trop présent par moment, mais votre sympathie, votre gentillesse m'ont impressionné (tout comme les sacres) !
Je suis dans la même situation que toi : je veux avoir un mac, alors que je n'ai pas encore mes 15 ans. Mais j'ai enfin réussi à convaincre mes parents. Je vais l'avoir au retour de mon échange franco-québécois ! Visiblement, tes parents ont déjà touché à Windows... Parle leur des bugs ! De tous les bugs que tu as eus ! Ensuite, évidemment, du design. Pense à la suite iLife, très célèbre pour sa qualité. Parle aussi , évidemment, de l'abscence totale de virus (ou presque....) et l'ergonomie (l'inventeur de la sourie, du copier/coller, du bureau, etc...). Pense aussi à l'esthétisme du système d'exploitation. Enfin, sache qu'un mac a une durée de vie bien plus longue que celle d'un PC. En effet, mon PC qui a trois ans à peine n'est absolument pas capable de faire tourner Windows Vista ! Un eBook peut faire tourner Mac OS X Léopard !
Voici déjà une bonne floppée d'arguments !
Vive Mac,
vive le Québec !
Bonne chance,
Arthur1er - Qui attend avec impatience le MacBook !​


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà (et puis c'est très commode pour les retouches photo).
> 
> Problème réglé en deux trois cuillères à pot*. Et on aura évité un drame familial.
> 
> ...



C'est l'heure de fermer ? Ça tombe bien, il faut que je dorme.


----------



## YULlover (7 Avril 2008)

Salut compatriote !!! Et Salut a vous mes amis français qui nous traite d'habitant !!!

Une chose sur, ma chère, dans ton message tu nous parles que de l'environnement Windows, donc première chose, je t'invite un peu a lire ce qu'est un mac, léopard et l'environnement MAC OS X... tout ce que tu site plus haut, tu peux le faire sur Mac, mais pas de la même façon...

Donc si c'est seulement pour le look apple, je te conseille de te prendre un PC avec winmachin...


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

tivinz a dit:


> DEC qu'elle a dit que ça s'appelait, crisse d'ethnocentriste de français ! :rateau:



DEC Diplôme d'études collégiales ! Petite précision pour les étrangers de français !!!

Ben moi je te dirais (en plus des conseils et arguments déjà donnés, tels que chez Mac y a pas de virus) ... ... trouve-toi un travail cet été... tu leur montre à tes parents que t'as non seulement envie d'avoir un Mac parce que c'est nettement mieux... mais en plus que tu vas te le payer... 
Suis certaine qu'ils vont mettre plus de la moitié du prix...
Pis comme tu es au CEGEP tu as droit à des prix spéciaux... et même à un prêt étudiant pour ton ordi... mac ou PC.
Va voir chez *INSO* (le revendeur Mac au Québec) avec entente Desjardins...
Ou sinon chez Future Shop tu peux avoir une carte de crédit Future Shop et tu paies par versement... je crois... mais je connais moins bien.
J'ai acheté mon IMAC chez INSO avec prix étudiant et je paie un montant par mois. Les intérêts sont de 8.9%
N'hésite pas à me contacter si tu veux plus de renseignements


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> [Alors, mes amis, suggestions?[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Vicky
> XO[/LEFT]



Plus haut c'est ma suggestion... du moment


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> Salut compatriote !!! Et Salut a vous mes amis français qui nous traite d'habitant !!!



Bonsoir à toi... compatriote mais non pas habitant !

Juste te signaler que ton lien *http://www.pawmedia.ca* ne fonctionne pas..
Je voulais aller faire un tour... pour découvrir...
Ce sera pour une autre fois. 
Fais-moi signe quand ce sera réglé
Merci


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2008)

Dites les durs (tivinz, divoli, giga64 pour ne pas en citer), vous pouvez modérer un peu vos propos avec les nouveaux venus ? En plus elle doit avoir... 14 ans ??? 

Si ça vous fait vraiment chier de répondre, ou si vous trouvez que la demande est incongrue, je préfère encore que vous vous abstenez que de balancer des aneries...


----------



## joesback (7 Avril 2008)

Dis a tes parents qu'on peut installer windows sur un mac...... (il faut juste le dire, pas le faire!!!! )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Pour ton beau-père, il peut effectivement utiliser windows sur Mac (dans une machine virtuelle ou via un menu de démarrage). Pour ta mère, il existe les mêmes programmes (en mieux) sur Mac OS.


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dites les durs (tivinz, divoli, giga64 pour ne pas en citer), vous pouvez modérer un peu vos propos avec les nouveaux venus ? En plus elle doit avoir... 14 ans ???
> 
> Si ça vous fait vraiment chier de répondre, ou si vous trouvez que la demande est incongrue, je préfère encore que vous vous abstenez que de balancer des aneries...



[mode fayot on] Oui NightWalker à raison, il faut l'aider [/mode fayot off] 


sinon tu peux tj aller sur le site d'Apple.fr ou Apple.ca
pour info *achète ton mac au Québec il sera bcp moins cher* quand europe, sur le site d'Apple tu trouveras pas mal d'exemple concernant les virus qui n'existent pas, la compatibilité avec les pc sous windows et tout les logiciels déjà intégré à mac OSX qui seront des arguments de poids, sans compter les tas d'exemples donnée par les users de ce forum, 
et puis franchement un imac, macbook ou macbookair c'est quand même bien plus joli qu'un pc de base non?


----------



## tivinz (7 Avril 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dites les durs (tivinz, divoli, giga64 pour ne pas en citer), vous pouvez modérer un peu vos propos avec les nouveaux venus ? En plus elle doit avoir... 14 ans ???
> 
> Si ça vous fait vraiment chier de répondre, ou si vous trouvez que la demande est incongrue, je préfère encore que vous vous abstenez que de balancer des aneries...



Si mes dernières réponses se rapprochaient effectivement de l'ânerie (voire dépassaient  ) ma première question à Victoria était tout à fait sérieuse : pourquoi désire-t-elle s'orienter vers un Mac ?

En comprenant mieux ça, on pourra peut être l'aider à trouver des arguments à une situation de départ, qui, au vu de l'utilisation familiale, parait assez peu propice à l'utilisation d'un Mac en machine partagée.

Donc Victoria, si tu lis ce message, ne fais pas attention aux vieux c***, durs pardon  et dis nous pourquoi tu désires prendre un mac. Même si c'est "parce que c'est plus joli", pas de trouble  On a tous le droit de craquer sur quelque chose parce que cela nous semble mimi tout plein. Après des raisons qui tiennent mieux la route aux yeux de tes parents, on pourra t'aider à en inventer si besoin est


----------



## benjiwildstyle (7 Avril 2008)

petit argument le multi utilisateur qui est plutôt bien fichu sur mac et facile à mettre en place pour tout les utilisateurs de la maison, chacun se retrouve avec son environnement personnalisable (bureau, itunes) etc

le design je vois bien un petit imac 

le surf tranquil sans virus

et la possibilité pour ton père de démarrer sous windows (je sens qu'il le fera pas lomgtemps)


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Avril 2008)

Pour être franc, lorsque j'ai acheté mon MacBook (1er ordinateur perso pour les etudes supérieures) la première raison pour laquelle je me suis posé la question c'est bien le design! Après, je ne me suis pas "lancé à l'emporte pièce" juste pour ça, j'ai demandé aux personnes de mon entourage possédant un Mac comment ils s'en sortaient entourés de PC et puis il y a google et macgé!

Mais honnêtement, les arguments tu les trouveras toute seule une fois que tu l'auras le mac!!!


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dites les durs (tivinz, divoli, giga64 pour ne pas en citer), vous pouvez modérer un peu vos propos avec les nouveaux venus ? En plus elle doit avoir... 14 ans ???



merci pour la remarque...

Je rajouterai peu importe son âge... quand on pose une question sur ce forum c'est pour avoir des réponses parce qu'on ne sait pas... et y a pas de questions idiotes à n'importe quel âge.
En plus quand (comme Vicky) on est au CEGEP, on a environ 16 ou 17 ans !!!


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> merci pour la remarque...
> 
> Je rajouterai peu importe son âge... quand on pose une question sur ce forum c'est pour avoir des réponses parce qu'on ne sait pas... et y a pas de questions idiotes à n'importe quel âge.
> En plus quand (comme Vicky) on est au CEGEP, on a environ 16 ou 17 ans !!!


òui mais la
elle dit qu'elle en à 14 bientôt 15  

mais ce n'est pas le sujet je conçoit que ce n'est pas le sujet oui oui pas le sujjjeet pas taper! pas taper!


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> òui mais la
> elle dit qu'elle en à 14 bientôt 15
> 
> mais ce n'est pas le sujet je conçoit que ce n'est pas le sujet oui oui pas le sujjjeet pas taper! pas taper!



Merci j'avais pas vu...
Mais je tape pas...  Désolée si j'ai pu sembler ... taper !!!


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> En plus elle doit avoir... 14 ans ???





Madeline a dit:


> Je rajouterai peu importe son âge (...) on a environ 16 ou 17 ans !!!





Alex666 a dit:


> elle dit qu'elle en à 14 bientôt 15
> 
> mais ce n'est pas le sujet




Ben si, justement. :mouais:

J'en ai connu un certain nombre, des "petits jeunes", qui "voulaient" un Mac, parce qu'un Mac "c'est beau", que le copain a le même, qu'ils l'ont vus dans des pubs, qu'il y a un effet de mode... Mais sans réelle réflexion ni motivation suffisante derrière.
Ce sont finalement les premiers déçus, parce que finalement ils ne sont pas vraiment motivés à faire l'effort de s'adapter, et que un PC, c'est "pas si mal que ça", "on peut faire des trucs plus facilement". Et qui repassent sur PC.

Alors Tivinz pose une excellente question, restée actuellement sans réponse. Pourquoi Victoria veut-elle abandonner les PC et passer sur Mac ? Est-ce qu'elle a bien réfléchi a son choix ?

Je ne veux pas faire de procès d'intention ou généraliser. Mais ce serait bien de poser cette question, au moins pour être sûr que l'on va bien dans la bonne direction. Parce que dépenser 1000 euros ou plus (ou son équivalent en peaux de castor), avec les parents qui y sont assez hostiles, il faut être sûr de son coup.

Et là, moi, à la lecture du premier post, j'ai plutôt tendance à lui conseiller de rester sur PC.


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour Queen,

ils sont amusants quand ils se lâchent.

Je crois que le problème de Windows ou OS X est facilement résolu sur Mac. Il suffira d'avoir les deux sur un Mac et tous le monde sera content 

Sinon cette obsession de l'anti-virus est bien du monde Windows. Pour l'instant sur Mac nul besoin.

Ensuite il faudra voir le budget, si tes parents sont prêt pour ça. Et puis n'y a-t-il personne autour de toi qui a un Mac pour leur faire une démonstration ?


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> pour info *achète ton mac au Québec il sera bcp moins cher* quand europe, sur le site d'Apple tu trouveras pas mal d'exemple concernant les virus qui n'existent pas, la compatibilité avec les pc sous windows et tout les logiciels déjà intégré à mac OSX qui seront des arguments de poids, sans compter les tas d'exemples donnée par les users de ce forum,



Ramené au coût de la vie au Québec, c'est grosso modo le même prix relatif à débourser; c'est sûr que vu depuis la zone euro, ça paraît pas cher, mais quand on y vit, c'est plus trop pareil. Et ne pas oublier que les prix sont hors taxes - au Québec on ajoute 12,875% de taxes
Même si je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé sur le refurb canadien un macbook 2.2 noir avec SD et 160gos de DD pour 1240$ taxes incluses 

Ceci dit, pour répondre à Vicky, le gros avantage d'un mac aujourd'hui, c'est de pouvoir effectivement faire coexister à la fois Mac Os et Windows; bref, en prenant un mac, on peut avoir les 2, alors qu'avec un PC, uniquement Windows.

Et si on te dit que c'est plus cher qu'un PC, vas donc voir sur le Refurbished store (tu vas sur l'applestore et tu cliques sur les produits reconditionnés): tu peux avoir un imac, un macbook ou un macbook pro reconditionné, garanti 1 an, de la dernière ou avant dernière génération à un tarif très intéressant.
Le macbook que je me suis trouvé sur le refurb se négocie 1400$ avant taxes en neuf...

Sinon, l'applestore education te permettra peut-être également d'avoir des réductions (100$ sur un macbook).


----------



## Alex666 (7 Avril 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Ramené au coût de la vie au Québec, c'est grosso modo le même prix relatif à débourser; c'est sûr que vu depuis la zone euro, ça paraît pas cher, mais quand on y vit, c'est plus trop pareil. Et ne pas oublier que les prix sont hors taxes - au Québec on ajoute 12,875% de taxes.




Ramené au coût de la vie... tout est plus cher en... France ! (par exemple) avec une taxe de 19,6%, des salaires pas forcement plus haut qu'au Canada, des loyers, essence, alimentation bien supérieur que là bas tu rajoutes une différence d'environs 300  TTC sur l'imac 20" je pense en effet qu'il est - cher la bas...


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Ramené au coût de la vie... tout est plus cher en... France ! (par exemple) avec une taxe de 19,6%, des salaires pas forcement plus haut qu'au Canada, des loyers, essence, alimentation bien supérieur que là bas tu rajoutes une différence d'environs 300  TTC sur l'imac 20" je pense en effet qu'il est - cher la bas...



Non, tout n'est pas plus cher en France. Depuis 2 ans que je vis au Québec, je vois la différence, crois-moi. Et les salaires sont pas vraiment comparables.
Pareil pour les bagnoles. Vu de l'extérieur, c'est pas cher, mais une fois que t'y vis et que tu y gagnes ta vie - de façon qualifiée confortable par les locaux - tu retombes sur terre.
Bref, le coût de la vie est moins cher ici, les salaires aussi... D'où mon égalité relative, de quelqu'un qui a.
Regarder les prix en faisant uniquement la conversion euros/dollars ne te donne pas une idée globale du coût. et puis Vicky, elle en a un peu rien à faire de savoir que c'est moins cher qu'en Europe, un mac; elle comptait sûrement pas s'en commander un à la Fnac, ni sur l'applestore français.


----------



## queenvictoria21 (7 Avril 2008)

Ok!!! Il faudra que je répondre à un peu tout le monde...  

1. J'ai 14 ans, bientôt 15.  Je suis née le 21 mai 1993.  
2. Non, je ne suis pas au CÉGEP.  Je suis en secondaire 3. 
3. J'avais mal fait les calculs de l'année de graduation.  J'aurai mon DEC dans 4 ans, soit en 2012.  
4. Je connais le mac, j'en utlilise à mon école.  Plus précisément un eMac avec Mac Os X Panther dessus.
4. "Sacrement" au Québec est considéré comme un sacre doux.
5. Ce n'est pas réellement comme un effet de mode; je veux un mac depuis 2 ans.  Mais, lorsqu'on a commencé à parler d'un nouvel ordinateur, j'ai commencé à penser de convaincre mes parents.
6. C'est une bonne idée de dire qu'on peut mettre Windows sur Mac!  En plus, on pourra mettre Windows XP sur le nouveau Mac.  C'est un con compromis.
7. Il y a 3 ans, ma mère a payé 1100$ pour l'ordinateur.  Voici ce qu'elle avait:
- Processeur AMD de 2,01 GHZ
- 1 go de RAM
- 221 go de disque dur
-Windows XP
8. Il y a plusieurs raisons pour le mac.  Non, ce n'est pas juste pour le look ou pour suivre une mode.  C'est sûr que le mac est plus joli qu'un PC, mais, je le fais parce qu'il bogue moins souvent, que les virus y sont presque inexistant, que c'est plus simple d'utilisation, tu peux faire beaucoup de trucs sur Mac qui sont impossible sur PC à moins d'acheter d'autres logiciels.  Merci, iLife!  Aussi, il y a également la durée de vie qui joue.  On peut mettre Leopard sur des Mac datant de 7 ans.  WOW!
9. Pour mon ordinateur, je pourrais passer à Vista, mais seulement avec l'édition familiale basique.  Plus d'infos: http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/homebasic/default.mspx
10.  Pour savoir les prix des Mac au Canada, ils sont partout les même.  Sauf lors de rares exceptions.  Voici les prix pour certains modèles qui sont mieux que mon ordinateur actuel:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...804007/wo/3w5jeZfHYx1Y3rdjd76R2yXw73A/15.?p=0  Le prix de ce dernier est de 1731$CAN (*1089,71 Euros)*
*En gros, c'est 631$ de plus...   *
11. Pour vous aider dans l'argumentation, voici les arguments anti-mac de mes parents:​
Tu n'as pas le choix des pièces ou du fabriquant d'ordinateur.  (On peut mettre avec Windows un Dell, un HP, un Toshiba etc.)  Avec Apple, tu dois toujours aller avec Apple.  Mais, je sais qu'il existe un moyen pirate pour installer Mac Os X sur un PC.  Mais, je crois que c'est légal de faire ça au Canada.  Donc, aucune chance de poursuite.    Cependant, est-ce que ça aura toutes les mêmes fonctionnalités?​
Ce n'est pas compatible avec Windows.  (J'ai dis à ma mère que je peux sans problème ouvrir n'importe quel fichier sur PC ou Mac et elle semblait surprise)​
Il est inutile d'apprendre le Mac car 90% du monde ont un PC et que les entreprises utilisent toujours des PC.​
Les Mac coûtent une véritable fortune.​
Pour eux, ils auraient tout à réapprendre et ça ne leur tentent pas.​
Alors... compilations d'argument?

Vicky
XO​


----------



## queenvictoria21 (7 Avril 2008)

Arthur1er a dit:


> Salut la québécoise !
> 
> Sache tout d'abord que tu as de la chance de vivre dans ce super pays... Bon, la neige est plutôt tanante, et le froid trop présent par moment, mais votre sympathie, votre gentillesse m'ont impressionné (tout comme les sacres) !
> Je suis dans la même situation que toi : je veux avoir un mac, alors que je n'ai pas encore mes 15 ans. Mais j'ai enfin réussi à convaincre mes parents. Je vais l'avoir au retour de mon échange franco-québécois ! Visiblement, tes parents ont déjà touché à Windows... Parle leur des bugs ! De tous les bugs que tu as eus ! Ensuite, évidemment, du design. Pense à la suite iLife, très célèbre pour sa qualité. Parle aussi , évidemment, de l'abscence totale de virus (ou presque....) et l'ergonomie (l'inventeur de la sourie, du copier/coller, du bureau, etc...). Pense aussi à l'esthétisme du système d'exploitation. Enfin, sache qu'un mac a une durée de vie bien plus longue que celle d'un PC. En effet, mon PC qui a trois ans à peine n'est absolument pas capable de faire tourner Windows Vista ! Un eBook peut faire tourner Mac OS X Léopard !
> ...


 
Selon une étude, Apple Corp.  est la deuxième entreprise la plus innovatrice au monde.  Elle est dépassée par Google.  
Source: http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/123/the-worlds-most-innovative-companies.html​


----------



## Gazrar Jean-Luc (7 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Selon une étude, Apple Corp.  est la deuxième entreprise la plus innovatrice au monde.  Elle est dépassée par Google.
> Source: http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/123/the-worlds-most-innovative-companies.html​


SALUT, j'ai des mac depuis 1990, Classic, 1 Performa pré Power, 1E-Book, 1 mac book pro dernière génération, JE N'ai JAMAIS eu un seul virus!!! TOUS CES Mac tournent toujours, même si quelques difficultés pour L'I-book sur le net.

Mon Fils à un HP Pavillon depuis 18 moi, nous devons changer le disque dur!!!!!
Montres à tes parents.


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si, justement. :mouais:
> 
> J'en ai connu un certain nombre, des "petits jeunes", qui "voulaient" un Mac, parce qu'un Mac "c'est beau", que le copain a le même, qu'ils l'ont vus dans des pubs, qu'il y a un effet de mode... Mais sans réelle réflexion ni motivation suffisante derrière.
> Ce sont finalement les premiers déçus, parce que finalement ils ne sont pas vraiment motivés à faire l'effort de s'adapter, et que un PC, c'est "pas si mal que ça", "on peut faire des trucs plus facilement". Et qui repassent sur PC.
> ...





Dis donc, tu ne lâche jamais les stéréotypes toi


----------



## miaoO (7 Avril 2008)

En tous cas, tu as l'air d'être mature pour une fille de 14 ans. Tu ne t'es pas enflammée et tu est très courtoise 

Félicitations.

Pour les arguments, je te conseille le "getamac", http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/ ça apporte pas mal de bons arguments.


----------



## clochelune (7 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si, justement. :mouais:
> 
> J'en ai connu un certain nombre, des "petits jeunes", qui "voulaient" un Mac, parce qu'un Mac "c'est beau", que le copain a le même, qu'ils l'ont vus dans des pubs, qu'il y a un effet de mode... Mais sans réelle réflexion ni motivation suffisante derrière.
> Ce sont finalement les premiers déçus, parce que finalement ils ne sont pas vraiment motivés à faire l'effort de s'adapter, et que un PC, c'est "pas si mal que ça", "on peut faire des trucs plus facilement". Et qui repassent sur PC.
> ...




" Je connais le mac car j'utilise en Multimédia un eMac avec Mac Os X 3 (aussi appelé Panther).  " ai-je lu dans la présentation de vicky..

elle a donc expliqué dans le message qui a été donné en lien qu'elle travaillait sous Mac OS 

voilà pourquoi la volonté de switcher! elle a déjà goûté à la pomme, et quand on en connaît le goût, on ne veut plus rien d'autre

edit pfiou mon message était arrivé alors que vicky avait posté!


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

miaoO a dit:


> En tous cas, tu as l'air d'être mature pour une fille de 14 ans. Tu ne t'es pas enflammée et tu est très courtoise
> 
> Félicitations.



Oui effectivement, il semblerait que la principale intéressée soit aussi la moins perturbée par nos remarques taquines  

Si je me trompe, *queenvictoria*, merci de me le faire savoir, je serai le premier à te faire des excuses publiques par message, MP et CDBs interposés... :love::love::love:

Sinon, argument positif pour convaincre tes parents :
Un Mac, ça attire les prétendants sérieux 

Argument négatif : 
La communauté des Macusers manque un brin de fantaisie 

@+ 

Normalement là, je devrais bien ramasser :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (7 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> 11. Pour vous aider dans l'argumentation, voici les arguments anti-mac de mes parents:​
> Tu n'as pas le choix des pièces ou du fabriquant d'ordinateur.  (On peut mettre avec Windows un Dell, un HP, un Toshiba etc.)  Avec Apple, tu dois toujours aller avec Apple.  Mais, je sais qu'il existe un moyen pirate pour installer Mac Os X sur un PC.  Mais, je crois que c'est légal de faire ça au Canada.  Donc, aucune chance de poursuite.    Cependant, est-ce que ça aura toutes les mêmes fonctionnalités?​
> Ce n'est pas compatible avec Windows.  (J'ai dis à ma mère que je peux sans problème ouvrir n'importe quel fichier sur PC ou Mac et elle semblait surprise)​
> Il est inutile d'apprendre le Mac car 90% du monde ont un PC et que les entreprises utilisent toujours des PC.​
> ...




hello Vicky!

quant au réapprentissage, tu peux leur dire que c'est vraiment très simple!! tu perds tes réflexes de windowsiens aussi facilement que tu acquiers ceux de MacOS X...

moi qui ne suis guère douée en informatique et qui ne veut surtout pas m'embêter avec ça, je suis ravie de mon MacBook (j'avais testé déjà Mac OS 8.5, pendant quatre ans, puis j'étais passée sous windows au moment de l'adsl, et je gardais toujours la nostalgie de la Pomme, j'y suis revenue il y a un an avec un MacBook!!)

depuis, je suis tranquille

il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir diverses pièces...
ils peuvent s'ils le veulent ajouter un écran externe... on peut toujours changer le disque dur, la mémoire...

mais tant que ça fonctionne bien, pourquoi mettre les mains dans le cambouis ou le ventre de l'ordinateur ? je ne sais pas faire ça d'ailleurs!!

tu peux d'ailleurs insister sur la fiabilté, que tu gardes bien plus longtemps un Mac qu'un PC... donc nul besoin de changer les compasants

pour la compatibilité, tu lui as donc montré! 
moi, quand j'avais voulu revenir au Mac ma mère m'avait dit "mais ça ne sera pas compatible" etc ce qui fait que j'avais pris un Asus par crainte, que j'ai refilé un an après à ma mère pour me prendre le MacBook car je n'y ai pas résisté quand je l'ai testé au magasin

ils faudrait qu'ils puissent tester pour voir que ça n'est pas compliqué

même mon compagnon qui au départ pestait un peu (faut dire que l'Asus avait un écran 17 pouces - mais qui me donnait mal à la tête - alors que mon Mac n'a que 13 pouces, mais ça ne me dérange pas) s'y ai fait... il pensait qu'il ne pourrait pas mettre ses clés usb etc et si... 

tu peux leur dire, pas de virus, possibilité de faire une partition avec windows

et leur montrer iLife et la fluidité de l'architecture...



bref... mais je sais que les résistances sont difficiles... je suis moi même passée par ces résistance (et franchement Mac OS X est un environnement génial! à présent ma mère veut bien que je lui passe le MacBook si jamais je prends un iMac! mais je le garde!! 

il faudrait que tu leur montres car elle a été bluffé de ce que je lui montrais quand je suis vraiment pas du tout douée... et c'est ça qui me plait, l'informatique n'étant pas ma tasse de thé, le Mac me simplifie la vie!! je suis tranquille pour faire les mises à jour, aucun message d'erreur à chaque démarrage... envie de découvrir des applications etc... j'installe les périphériques d'une façon très simple...

ils doivent connaître l'application iTunes tout de même ? l'iPod étant très répandu (c'est d'ailleurs grâce à l'achat de mon iPod photo que j'ai redécouvert la simplicité de Mac OS, et découvert celle de Mac OS X... et ça m'a donné vraiment envie de retourner à cet environnement que j'espère ne plus quitter!


----------



## Arthur1er (8 Avril 2008)

Salut Queenvictoria !
Personnellement, j'ai rencontré l'ordinateur avec un Mac. C'était il y a une bonne dizaine d'année ! Je ne me souviens pas du nom de ce Mac, mais ce que je sais, c'est qu'il marche toujours comme à sa première heure ! Bon, bien sûr, il est complétement obsolète maitenant (il n'a même pas de lecteur DVD), mais il marche parfaitement bien ! D'ailleurs, je viens de penser que nous avons aussi conservé sa boîte, avec les montgolfières de toutes les couleurs ! Qu'est-ce que je me suis éclaté dessus quand j'étais petit, à jouer avec Aladin ou le Roi Lion ! Tout ca pour te dire au final que mon père l'avait acheté pour faire sa thèse en chrirurgie (enfin, à 36 ans !). Il avait choisi un mac pour pleins de raisons : pour le système de bureau, le copier/coller, et surtout car tout le service de chirurgie dans lequel il étudiait fonctionnait et fonctionne toujours je crois avec des Macs ! Pense aussi à le rappeller l'invention de l'iPod et d'iTunes ;-).
A+
Arthur1er​


----------



## miaoO (8 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai que tu  peux jouer sur le fait que beaucoup de milieux professionnels utilisent des Mac. Les graphistes bien sûr mais aussi le milieu médical.


----------



## YULlover (8 Avril 2008)

Re bonjour mon amie Québecoise... on est pas beaucoup ici alors faut être solidaire !!!

Je veux te donné ma petite expérience... j'ai toujours été sur windows, depuis plusieurs année... je changeais de machine a tout les années pour resté performant, et je donnais mon ancienne machine a ma mère... 

Elle ne les utilisait que très rarement. Comme elle dit l'ordi ne fait pas parti de ça vie... elle avait peur... de bug, plantage, que windows lui explose en pleine figure ... tout était complexe a comprendre ...etc.

J'ai commencé a lui montré un peu mon nouveau MB et l'environnement Mac OSX... et tout c'est simplifier.... elle m'a sorti la phrase fatal... je te le rachete et tu t'en prend un plus puissant ... ok ... donc maintenant, elle a un joooolie MB, dont elle profite a tout les jours... elle a eu la piqure et maintenant et veux découvrir et elle le fait par elle même... parce que la machine ne lui fait plus peur... et que MAC OSX est très intuitif, facilement tu peux faire ce que tu veux comme tu veux !!!!

j'espère que ça peux t'aider !!!!

Je sais pas de quelles régions tu es ... mais je peux allé faire une démo a tes parents volontier !!!
D'un Québecois pour une Québecoise...

A+


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2008)

miaoO a dit:


> Pour les arguments, je te conseille le "getamac", http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/ ça apporte pas mal de bons arguments.



En ce qui concerne le fait de convaincre ses parents...je connais...
Mais bon, moi ça a marché direct...je les salue d'ailleurs.
Je ne l'ai pas encore mon Mac...mais j'attends, je suis patient...janvier 2009: un MacBook Pro "entrée de gamme": le RDV est pris !

Bon, en ce qui concerne le "Get a Mac", c'est Apple qui fait...donc c'est un peu poussé...et encore...mais ça résume quand même !

Quand ils te disent (tes parents) qu'ils doivent tout ré-apprendre si vous passez sous Mac, dis leur que non, c'est intuitif, et réputé pour ça d'ailleurs...et aussi, dis leur que si Vista ils auront, alors, c'est là où il leur faudra des cours complets...et je parle en connaissance de cause ! 

A bientôt.


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> Je sais pas de quelles régions tu es ... mais je peux aller faire une démo a tes parents volontiers !!!
> D'un Québecois pour une Québecoise...



*La démo* c'est je pense ce qui est le plus efficace *pour convaincre* les personnes qui ont peur «de devoir tout apprendre» ou les personnes avec des réflexes «anti mac» (eh oui le monde se divise en «pro mac» et «anti mac»)
Je viens de convaincre un ami... en lui faisant une démonstration de ce que, par exemple, on peut faire avec iWeb.... et du fait que l'on peut y compris installer Windows sur Mac Un des logiciels qu'il utilise pour son travail n'existe que pour PC

Pis c'est sympa l'offre de YuLlover. 
Moi je veux bien aussi (suivant où tu es... genre pas à Chicoutimi, un peu loin)... en plus, je ne suis pas une toute jeune... Ça peut peser !!!
Je pourrais être ta mère et même encore mieux... ta grand-mère !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> *La démo* c'est je pense ce qui est le plus efficace *pour convaincre* les personnes qui ont peur «de devoir tout apprendre» ou les personnes avec des réflexes «anti mac» (eh oui le monde se divise en «pro mac» et «anti mac»)
> Je viens de convaincre un ami... en lui faisant une démonstration de ce que, par exemple, on peut faire avec iWeb.... et du fait que l'on peut y compris installer Windows sur Mac Un des logiciels qu'il utilise pour son travail n'existe que pour PC
> 
> Pis c'est sympa l'offre de YuLlover.
> ...





C'est sur que si elle habitait près de Laval, il y a un Apple Store dans le Carrefour avec pleins de vendeurs qui n'attendent que toi pour pouvoir te faire découvrir mac et en choisir un qui convient à tes besoins  Je connais quelques vendeurs, leurs services sont vraiment adaptés en fonction de la clientèle et de ses besoins, rien de mieux qu'un démo! Sinon, tu peux toujours aller faire un tour chez Futureshop ou BestBuy, mais la attend toi à ce que les vendeurs soient (pour la majorité du moins) Pro-PC et n'aient les mêmes préjugés et stéréotypes dépassés que tes parents (sans rancune )


----------



## woulf (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> 10.  Pour savoir les prix des Mac au Canada, ils sont partout les même.  Sauf lors de rares exceptions.  Voici les prix pour certains modèles qui sont mieux que mon ordinateur actuel:
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...804007/wo/3w5jeZfHYx1Y3rdjd76R2yXw73A/15.?p=0  Le prix de ce dernier est de 1731$CAN (*1089,71 Euros)*
> *En gros, c'est 631$ de plus...   *
> 11. Pour vous aider dans l'argumentation, voici les arguments anti-mac de mes parents:​
> ...



Pour le mac que tu montres, le lien est expiré; dis nous plutôt duquel il s'agit 
J'ai checké tantôt, un imac 20 sur le refurb, c'est 1089$ avant taxes.

Installer Mac Os X sur un PC, c'est tout autant illégal au Canada qu'aux Etats ou en France.
Et c'est loin d'être plug and play à ce que j'ai vu, à commencer par les drivers...

Quant au matériel dans les mac, c'est du matériel similaire à ce qu'on trouve dans les pc; les composants: disque dur, RAM, processeur, sont similaires à ceux du monde PC.

Pour les fichiers, tu as déjà donné la réponse: oui c'est compatible, du fichier pdf au docx de Word, en passant par les formats de fichier graphiques et vidéos...

L'argument de personne l'utilise donc on s'en fout... MS Word reste MS word sur chacune des plateformes, idem pour excel ou powerpoint (si c'est vraiment de connaître les logiciels "PC" qui compte pour tes parents).

La "véritable fortune", dans les années 80-90, je veux bien, mais aujourd'hui, à équipement égal, c'est loin d'être le cas; plein de fils sur ce forum en parlent.

Le véritable argument c'est de se dire qu'à chaque démarrage, tu peux choisir de booter sur mac os ou XP avec ton mac...

Bon courage !


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est sur que si elle habitait près de Laval, il y a un Apple Store ...Je connais quelques vendeurs,


T'es donc de près de Laval ???
Moi c'est proche Sherbrooke !!!
C'est une info pour toi Vicky


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> T'es donc de près de Laval ???
> Moi c'est proche Sherbrooke !!!
> C'est une info pour toi Vicky





Je suis sur l'île de Montréal, à environ 20 minutes du Apple Store au Carrefour Laval, qui est quand même en banlieue.. 


Alors bien le bonjour, confrère sherbrookois  Ou comme le dirais Divoli, _"Salut, Tabarnak "_


Demande lui, tu verras


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

_"Cartier, Cartier, ô Jacques Cartier,
Si t'avais navigué à l'envers de l'hiver,
Cartier, Cartier, si t'avais navigué
Du côté de l'été, aujourd'hui on aurait
Toute la rue Sherbrooke bordée de cocotiers
Avec, perchés dessus, des tas de perroquets
Et tout le Mont-Royal couvert de bananiers
Avec des petits singes qui se balanceraient.
Au bord du St-Laurent, on pourrait se baigner
Tout nus en plein hiver et puis se faire bronzer."
_
Robert C.


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> _"Cartier, Cartier, ô Jacques Cartier,
> Si t'avais navigué à l'envers de l'hiver,
> Cartier, Cartier, si t'avais navigué
> Du côté de l'été, aujourd'hui on aurait
> ...




Tu nous la sors souvent celle là (la citation), non 

C'est une vrai citation? Parce que je m'étonnais que tu connaisse la rue Sherbrooke et le Mont-Royal


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

c'est marrant j'était au Québec l'été dernier, j'habitais quartier mont-royal et pas loin il y avait la rue Sherbrooke, de l'autre côté du parc Lafontaine


----------



## laf (8 Avril 2008)

Salut Vicky,

HS on, déjà ça fait plaisir de lire quelqu'un qui sait écrire en français sans faute malgré son jeune age. Le contraste est saisissant avec certains bien plus vieux que toi.
HS off.

Sinon, j'ai eu aussi à convaincre ma mère. Ses arguments : "je vais pas pouvoir faire ci ou ça avec ton Mac, c'est pas compatible avec win$, mes copain pro PC m'ont dit que c'était nul, bref, le classique".
Alors ce que j'ai fait : je lui ai dit :"que fais-tu avec ton PC, que veux-tu faire éventuellement dans le futur? Je te garantie que tu pourras faire la même chose avec un Mac et je te le montrerai. De plus, tu le feras avec une facilité déconcertante et sans tous les pb liés à win$. Si on trouve un truc que tu ne peux pas faire avec, on oublie le Mac". Je n'ai même pas voulu utiliser l'argument qu'on peut installer win$ sur Mac parce que je ne voulais pas avoir à m'en occuper, n'habitant plus chez Maman depuis longtemps. 

C'est le plus important pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas cet univers : il faut le rassurer sur ce qu'il peut faire avec. Tu verras, comme ça, ce sont eux qui vont avoir beaucoup plus de mal à argumenter.

Les pb de compatibilité avec win$, il n'y en a plus. Il y a office pour Mac et c'est réglé.

S'adapter à OSX : une semaine. A win$ c'est beaucoup, beaucoup plus long.

Le prix ; faux pb, il faut compter differemment. Même si le Mac (à perfo équivalente) est un peu plus cher (à prouver quand même), il y beaucoup plus de logiciels fournis avec, ça dure plus longtemps qu'un PC, et enfin, ça se revend bien plus cher. Au final, je prétends qu'un Mac revient moins cher.

En revanche, attention, si tu remportes la discussion et que par malheur, ta machine connait des soucis de fiabilité (et ça arrive), tu vas avoir tous les reproches de la terre. Donc, soit honnête avec eux, ne leur cache pas ça.


----------



## skyjuju166 (8 Avril 2008)

convaincre mes parents a été plus facile que je le pensais. Beaucoup de harcelements, de rabachage, pour finir à une simple démonstration pendant une heure.

retoucher ces photos en quelques secondes, pouvoir les gérer facilement.
Monter le film des vacances en quelques clics

Envoyer des photos par mails par simple glisser, sur MAC la logique est là!

et puis les 2 arguments ultimes : 
Time machine qui permet à mes parent de faire une sauvegarde alors qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. Retrouver ces fichiers que l'on peut écraser par erreur dans une superbe interface.
Et windows que l'on peut installer, et qui rassure​


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

1. Eh!  J'habite à Laval!!! Merci d'insulter ma ville!     J'habite vraiment pas loin du Carrefour Laval.  Ça me prends 5 minutes en auto pour y aller.  30 minutes en bus de ville.  (Réseau assez merdique merci comparé à Montréal)
2. Bonne idée pour le Apple Store.  
3. Mes parents n'ont jamais touché à itunes de leur vie.  Moi, si.
4. Pour Time Machine, ça prends un disque dur externe pour en profiter.
5. Ah, merci pour vos anecdotes!  Justement, je pourrais dire vos anecdotes mais faire à croire que ça vient du monde de mon école.  Plus fiable que sur un forum pro-mac.  Plus impartiale aussi.
6. Certes, un Mac revient moins cher à long terme et a plus de logiciels fournis.  Mais, il faudrait faire les calculs.  Ma mère qui est comptable verrait que ce n'est pas un si mauvais deal que ça...   Elle calcule tout ses achats et si c'est payant.
7.  Ma famille ne filme jamais et n'utiliserait même pas iMovie.  iPhoto, ma mère adorerait ça!  
8. Les virus, ma mère serait très contente.
9. Pour Office, j'avais pensé à prendre iWork.  C'est la même chose qu'Office, mais en mieux et c'est deux fois moins cher.  
10. D'où dire qu'on pourra aussi mettre le vieux Windows XP sur le nouveau mac mais ma mère aurait peur de ralentir l'ordinateur.  
11. Ce que mes parents ont ce sont de préjugés.  Mais, ils ont jamais touché à un Mac de leur vie.
12. Le seul truc que mon beau-père a trouvé de positif sur un Mac c'est que l'image est vraiment belle lorsqu'on regarde des vidéo sur youtube.
13. Merci pour la grammaire.  La seule place où j'utilise l'orthographe MSN est sur MSN.   Pour plusieurs de mes amis, c'est généralisé sauf à l'école.  
14. Alors, voici les arguments pour.  Petite compilation:​
On peut installer Windows sur Mac et obtenir le meilleur des deux mondes​
C'est facile à apprendre, l'adaptation prend une semaine sur usage régulier.​
Même une grand-mère du Lac-St-Jean (je ne serais pas prête à dire grand-mère, ma mère à 55 ans et pourrait être ma grand-mère.  Je me suis faite achallé avec ça bien souvent) a pu apprendre le mac en 2 temps trois mouvements.​
Pusique Apple a adopté beaucoup de standards, les fichiers sont compatibles de Mac à Windows et de Windows à Mac.  Mon enseigant en Multimédia (et tuteur) le sait bien, il reçoit des documents word windows quotidiennement.​
iPhoto est mieux que Paint pour les photos et beaucoup plus simple que Photoshop​
Un Mac dure en moyenne 7 ans et contrairement à Vista, la mise à jour n'est pas un cauchemar.​
Il y a un beaucoup plus grand pourcentage d'utilisateur qui passe de Windows à Mac que l'inverse (j'aimerais avoir des statistiques, quelqu'un, SVP...)​
Si on fait bien le prix de comparaison, le Mac revient moins cher parce qu'il dure plus longtemps et il y a plus de logiciels fournis.​
MSN messenger a une version Mac.​
Lors de la naviguation internet, pas de pop-up​
Les virus sur Mac sont quasi-inexsitants.  Montrer les chiffres de Sophos à l'appui.​
500 des plus grandes entreprises recensés par Fortune sont sur Mac.  (J'ai perdu ma source...)​
L'armée américaine a fait le switch à mac récemment.​
Est-ce que ceci pourra les convaincre?  Pas certaine...​


----------



## YULlover (8 Avril 2008)

QUEEN !!!

Fait un détour avec tes parents au applestore du carrefour... tu vas les convaincres... je sais pas dit que tu as besoin d'un nouveau jeans ou quelques choses comme ça... et fait un détour par le store ... prend un/une conseiller sur place ( il ont tous des chandails de la même couleurs) justement ce ne sont pas des vendeurs mais des conseillers... et découvrir l'univers Apples par le store c''est géniale... quand tu vois les ressources, Genius bar, service conseil...

Enfin, fait un détour si tu es vraiment à coté... ( AVEC TES PARENTS)

J'espère que tu profite quand même du beau temps ! enfin le printemps... ne reste pas devant l'ordi à trop chercher......


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

Aussi, voici une petite histoire qui illustre quelque chose.  Vous allez comprendre...

C'est l'histoire de deux étudiants du même âge.  L'un s'appelle Steve Jobs et l'autre Bill Gates.  Ils sont dans la même classe.  Lors d'un examen de mathématique, Steve comprends parfaitement la matière et les attentes du professeur.  Bill, quand à lui, comprends plus ou moins la matière et tente de comprendre les attentes du professeur.  Steve fait son examen en une demi-heure et obtient 100%.  Bill a copié sur Steve, mais a obtenu 60% et l'a fait en deux heures, soit en 4 fois plus de temps.  Côté social, Steve est un beau garçon, très simple à comprendre, créatif, avec un bon humour et très gentil.  Il a quelques fidèles amis.  Il n'insulte jamais personne et ne les menace jamais de violence. Bill est un garçon de ce qu'il y a de plus ordinaire, il est compliqué, trop intello et tout le monde le comprend, mais pas toujours.  Il a beaucoup d'amis, dont quelques fidèles.  Il menace parfois ses amis lorsqu'il subi des dommages.
 Aussi, certains amis de Bill pensent aller voir Steve pour être dans sa bande.  Lorsqu'ils y vont, ils sont tout de suite charmés et reste fidèle à lui pour ce qu'il est et toutes ses qualités que Bill n'a pas.  

Vous comprenez ce que j'illustre?  

Ah oui... on pourrait dire aussi que les utilisateurs  PC découvrent les nouveaux trucs en retard de 4 ans sur les utilisateurs Mac et en plus, ce sont des copies "botchées".  En plus, les fonctionnalités Mac se sont améliorées dans l'espace de 4 ans.​


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> QUEEN !!!
> 
> Fait un détour avec tes parents au applestore du carrefour... tu vas les convaincres... je sais pas dit que tu as besoin d'un nouveau jeans ou quelques choses comme ça... et fait un détour par le store ... prend un/une conseiller sur place ( il ont tous des chandails de la même couleurs) justement ce ne sont pas des vendeurs mais des conseillers... et découvrir l'univers Apples par le store c''est géniale... quand tu vois les ressources, Genius bar, service conseil...
> 
> ...


 
Ce serait un défi de taille à les amener.  Mais, on pourrait prétexter n'importe quoi.  J'ai un de mes amis qui est très inventif en excuses.  Je l'appelle.  

Idées...

1. J'ai besoin de voir un travail.  En même temps, démontrer la compatibilité Mac-Windows.
2. Avec le 200$ que j'attends de ma grand-mère, magasiner un ipod et laisser mes parents regarder les Mac.  
3. Leur dire: Maman, tu me dis qu'il faut essayer avant de dire qu'on déteste.  (Avec les légumes, elle me le fait)  Alors, je vais te prouver que les Mac sont pas merdiques...  et les amener.​À la personne qui a une meilleure excuse que moi:
Dites-la moi, SVP!!!


----------



## YULlover (8 Avril 2008)

Je vote pour l'idée #2 ... le 200$ de grand maman pour le ipod est la meilleur raison de faire un détour par le store ... au store il y a plein de MAC à "tapponer" du macbook air au mac pro...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

j'aime bien l'idée des légumes (Genre d'argument foireux que j'aurai pu avoir   )
EN plus, Mac c'est une pomme et il faut pas oublier : "5 fruit/légume par jour c'est le minimum"


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

Petite remarque ... encore

Établit une stratégie... Ne te presse pas trop. C'est aboutir que tu veux !!!
Avance tes arguments sans en avoir l'air...
Utilise pas tous tes arguments à la fois... Garde des jokers... dans ta manche.

*Question forum:* je dirai justement c'est génial les forum Mac... convivialité, solidarité... etc. De véritables communautés de pratique... La nouvelle manière d'apprendre... (et je sais de quoi je parle...Ph.D. en éducation des adultes !!!)

Alors un gros M


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

J'écrivais alors que vous postiez... Je vois que les conseils pleuvent


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste. Mais je ne la sent pas, cette histoire. Ca va finir en eau de boudin...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste. Mais je ne la sent pas, cette histoire. Ca va finir en eau de boudin...



je pensais que c'était en boudin & pommes...


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

C'est ce qu'on va voir...

Je pensais à quelque chose...

Je pourrais travailler cette été. Comme ça, on enlève l'argument: "Ah, c'est trop cher!". Voici les calculs:

8$ X 8 heures par jour = 64$ par jour
64$ X 5 jours semaine = 320$ par semaine
320$ X 10 semaines de vacances d'été (transformées en travail) = 3200$
Donnons-nous une marge de maneouvre. On va dire que je travaillerais 8 semaines:
320$ X 8 semaines = 2560$

Ici, le salaire minimum est de 8$, sauf pour les gardiennes (en moyenne 5$ de l'heure)

À ceux qui disent: il faut 16 ans pour travailler: Dans les champs de fraises et d'autres produits, ils ont engagés un de mes amis qui avait 13 ans. Je vais avoir 15 ans cette été, so...

Aussi, ma mère va être contente parce que je vais faire quelque chose de mon été (elle m'a proposé l'an passé de faire ce truc, mais j'ai refusé) et moi aussi car je me ramasse des sous et travailler dans les champs te garde en forme (donc, perte de poids) et te donne un bronzage. Tout le monde est gagnant! Maintenant, suffi d'en parler...

Je pourrais donc payer le mac en totalité, ou en très bonne partie, dépendant de ce qu'on prend.

Pour 3124,74 $ (taxes incluses), voici ce qu'on a:

iMac 24 pouces 
Processeur 2,8 GHZ intel core duo extreme
Mémoire de 2 go
Disque dur serial ATA de 500 go
Lecteur-gravaur CD/DVD 8x 
Souris Mighty Mouse
Clavier (français, Canada)
Le kit d'accessoires
Mac Os X leopard
i'Life 08
Abonnement de base d'un an à .Mac
Apple care protection plan
iWork '08

En gros, une cadillac (pour moi) en matière d'ordinateur !

Pour quelque chose de plus raisonnable (2152,32$):

2 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1 Go
Souris Mighty Mouse Apple
Accessory kit
Serial ATA de 500 Go
2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Clavier Apple (français, Canada) + Mac OS X
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
iWork'08
iLife'08
Mac Ox X leopard
Abonnement de base d'un an à .Mac
Apple Care Protection Plan

Donc, pour le modèle plus raionnable, il me reste assez de sous pour Time Capsule et iPod!!!


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on va voir...
> 
> Je pensais à quelque chose...
> 
> ...



si t'as la motivation... c'est gagné !


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Il va falloir aussi prévoir ce qui sera retenu sur ce salaire, pour payer les assurances sociales, plus les impôts, etc...

Mais bon, le fait de vouloir travailler pour l'acheter est déjà une bonne chose (sans compter ce que peut te donner ton entourage), il est plus probable que tu puisses l'acheter pour toi, celui que tu veux, en ayant moins de compte à rendre à tes parents...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

+1 pour le "Je bosse et je me prends mon petit mac"
Tu n'en saura que plus contente


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> MSN messenger a une version Mac.​


Oui, mais SANS la vidéo​


> Lors de la naviguation internet, pas de pop-up​


Comme sur Windows ​


> Les virus sur Mac sont quasi-inexsitants.​


Quasi ? y en a pas du tout: zéro 

Tu peux assurer tes parents qu'ils pourront tout faire sur Mac. 
As-tu essayé de leur faire sentir à quel point tu souhaitais travailler avec un Mac ? Essayer de négocier un arrangement ?


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on va voir...
> 
> Je pourrais travailler cette été. Comme ça, on enlève l'argument: "Ah, c'est trop cher!".
> Je pourrais donc payer le mac en totalité, ou en très bonne partie, dépendant de ce qu'on prend.



C'est ce que je t'avais suggéré dans mon  premier post: 
_Ben moi je te dirais (en plus des conseils et arguments déjà donnés, tels que chez Mac y a pas de virus) ... ... trouve-toi un travail cet été... tu leur montre à tes parents que t'as non seulement envie d'avoir un Mac parce que c'est nettement mieux... mais en plus que tu vas te le payer... 
Suis certaine qu'ils vont mettre plus de la moitié du prix..._

Si j'étais plus riche, je t'embaucherai... en plus tu serai en campagne... 
Mais ici au village y a justement des fraises biologiques à ramasser... ou des jardins à entretenir...
Je pourrai voir si y a des gens qui offrent des job d'été  si cela te tentes ???


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Très juste.

De plus, cela démontrera à tes parents et à ton entourage que ce n'est pas un caprice de petite fille. Quand il verront ta détermination, il seront peut-être même plus enclin à rajouter l'argent pour t'acheter un beau Mac tout neuf, si ton salaire n'est pas totalement suffisant...


----------



## xao85 (8 Avril 2008)

Et dire que moi à cet âge là, je pestais contre mon père qui n'avait que des macs à la maison... Et que tout mes copains jouaient sur des jeux auquel je ne pouvais pas jouer!


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> Je vote pour l'idée #2 ... le 200$ de grand maman pour le ipod est la meilleur raison de faire un détour par le store ... au store il y a plein de MAC à "tapponer" du macbook air au mac pro...


 
Je sais!!! Je passe devant très souvent (ma mère adore magasiner au La Baie et il est juste à côté du La Baie et ça me fait chier de pas pouvoir rentrer... encore plus maintenant parce que je peux pas vendre ma salade...)


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> C'est ce que je t'avais suggéré dans mon premier post:
> _Ben moi je te dirais (en plus des conseils et arguments déjà donnés, tels que chez Mac y a pas de virus) ... ... trouve-toi un travail cet été... tu leur montre à tes parents que t'as non seulement envie d'avoir un Mac parce que c'est nettement mieux... mais en plus que tu vas te le payer... _
> _Suis certaine qu'ils vont mettre plus de la moitié du prix..._
> 
> ...


 
Non merci!!! Je veux pas me payer 7 heures pour aller à Chicoutimi et un autre 7 heures pour revenir à Laval...  Un peu loin... À moins de rester chez mon oncle, si il veut... Il habite à Alma, mais je crois qu'il a déménagé à Chicoutimi. Je suis d'origine bleuet. Mon arrière-grand-mère est née là, avant de démémager sur la côte-nord.


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et dire que moi à cet âge là, je pestais contre mon père qui n'avait que des macs à la maison... Et que tout mes copains jouaient sur des jeux auquel je ne pouvais pas jouer!


 
Il y aurait dû avoir Boot Camp à ton époque... Les rôles aurait été inversés!

Voici un ado de 14 ans gamer qui a un Mac et Windows:

Eh!  Regardez tout ce que je peux faire!  C'est vraiment chill, hein?


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

"chill", je n'ai pas trouvé dans Antidote (mais il y a chile, qui est un piment).


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

J'oubliais... lorsqu'on a eu 99% et 100% en mathématiques récemment, c'est plus facile de demander quelque chose à ses parents... 

(C'est mon cas, mais je m'en suis pas encore servi)


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> "chill", je n'ai pas trouvé dans Antidote (mais il y a chile, qui est un piment).


 

Chill est un mot anglais qui veut dire que quelque chose est cool ou relaxant.


----------



## xao85 (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> J'oubliais... lorsqu'on a eu 99% et 100% en mathématiques récemment, c'est plus facile de demander quelque chose à ses parents...
> 
> (C'est mon cas, mais je m'en suis pas encore servi)



C'est pas beau le chantage!


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

Si; post 67.


----------



## xao85 (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Chill est un mot anglais qui veut dire que quelque chose est cool ou relaxant.



Moi qui croyait qu'au Québec ils était interdit de parler ne serait-ce qu'un mot d'anglais!


----------



## divoli (8 Avril 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi qui croyait qu'au Québec ils était interdit de parler ne serait-ce qu'un mot d'anglais!



Ben tu tomberais de haut.

Regarde par exemple Anthoprotic. Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un bon petit gars qui partait tous les matins en ski abattre trois ou quatre arbres à la hache, et courir après les castors et les caribous.

En fait, pas du tout. :sleep:


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il va falloir aussi prévoir ce qui sera retenu sur ce salaire, pour payer les assurances sociales, plus les impôts, etc...
> 
> Mais bon, le fait de vouloir travailler pour l'acheter est déjà une bonne chose (sans compter ce que peut te donner ton entourage), il est plus probable que tu puisses l'acheter pour toi, celui que tu veux, en ayant moins de compte à rendre à tes parents...




Aucun paiement d'impôt pour les gens qui gagnent moins de 10 000$ par année  (enfin si, mais on le retire entièrement par la suite!) 


Demande à ta mère (comptable), tu verras


----------



## xao85 (8 Avril 2008)

Alors Anthoprotic les castor tu les aus trouvé???


----------



## YULlover (8 Avril 2008)

Alors ... sont pas fin avec toi anthoprotic !!!

Divoli... au taux de change actuel, 3 peaux de castor sont suffisant pour acheter un MBP... 
Mais quand tu habite ici au Québec... tu as pas peur de travailler pour gagner ton due !!!


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il va falloir aussi prévoir ce qui sera retenu sur ce salaire, pour payer les assurances sociales, plus les impôts, etc...
> 
> Mais bon, le fait de vouloir travailler pour l'acheter est déjà une bonne chose (sans compter ce que peut te donner ton entourage), il est plus probable que tu puisses l'acheter pour toi, celui que tu veux, en ayant moins de compte à rendre à tes parents...


 

Ici, au Canada, (ma mère travaille au gouvernement fédral, section que tout le monde déteste et me l'a dit plusieurs fois) les étudiants ne paient pas d'impôt et pour ce genre de truc, ce serait comme on dit ici "travailler en dessous de la table".​


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Non merci!!! Je veux pas me payer 7 heures pour aller à Chicoutimi et un autre 7 heures pour revenir à Laval...  Un peu loin... À moins de rester chez mon oncle, si il veut... Il habite à Alma, mais je crois qu'il a déménagé à Chicoutimi. Je suis d'origine bleuet. Mon arrière-grand-mère est née là, avant de démémager sur la côte-nord.



Si tu avais lu... je n'habite pas à Chicoutimi..............
Mais...
Asta la vista


----------



## queenvictoria21 (8 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Si tu avais lu... je n'habite pas à Chicoutimi..............
> Mais...
> Asta la vista


 
Alors, où habitez-vous?

:-O


----------



## Madeline (8 Avril 2008)

Va voir sur mon site


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Ici, au Canada, (ma mère travaille au gouvernement fédral, section que tout le monde déteste et me l'a dit plusieurs fois) les étudiants ne paient pas d'impôt et pour ce genre de truc, ce serait comme on dit ici "travailler en dessous de la table".​



Pour moi, cela voudrait dire "travailler au noir", c'est-à-dire sans être déclaré, ce qui est illégal.

Mais bon, je ne connais pas la législation du Québec, si tu n'as aucune retenue sur salaire tant mieux pour toi.


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour moi, cela voudrait dire "travailler au noir", c'est-à-dire sans être déclaré, ce qui est illégal.
> 
> Mais bon, je ne connais pas la législation du Québec, si tu n'as aucune retenue sur salaire tant mieux pour toi.



Euhhh oui... A mon humble avis "travailler en-dessous de la table" c'est international.... c'est du travail au noire.... C'est juste l'expression qui est riche de notre canada adoré.... Ou alors c'est une forme de prostitution au sens premier du terme mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit légal au canada... Mais ça le serait en Allemagne!
A+

ps: t'as jamais reçu de dessous de table?


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> "travailler en-dessous de la table" (...) c'est une forme de prostitution.



Euh... Travailler sous la table, tu veux dire ?   Pour tâter des fraises ? :mouais: C'est dégoutant. 

P'tin, Nighwalker va encore gueuler.


----------



## miaoO (9 Avril 2008)

En France c'est la même. Si ton salaire ne dépasse pas 3 SMIC, tu n'es pas imposable. Je suis pas sur du 3 (c'est peut être 2), m'enfin c'est l'idée.


----------



## queenvictoria21 (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour moi, cela voudrait dire "travailler au noir", c'est-à-dire sans être déclaré, ce qui est illégal.
> 
> Mais bon, je ne connais pas la législation du Québec, si tu n'as aucune retenue sur salaire tant mieux pour toi.


 
Travailler en dessous de la table est pas légal au Québec, mais c'est très fréquent dans les champs.

(Dans le sens travailler sans être déclaré au fisc)


----------



## queenvictoria21 (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... Travailler sous la table, tu veux dire ?  Pour tâter des fraises ? :mouais: C'est dégoutant.
> 
> P'tin, Nighwalker va encore gueuler.


 
Pas tellement.  Tout le monde se souvient des souvenirs d'enfance lorsqu'on allait ramasser des fraises ou autres fruits?

Tout ce qu'il faut, c'est un bon chasse-moustique. (et autres insectes)


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Pas tellement.  Tout le monde se souvient des souvenirs d'enfance lorsqu'on allait ramasser des fraises ou autres fruits?
> 
> Tout ce qu'il faut, c'est un bon chasse-moustique. (et autres insectes)




Eh non, en France ils chassent le camembert 


Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent, n'est-ce pas Divoli?


----------



## queenvictoria21 (9 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Eh non, en France ils chassent le camembert
> 
> 
> Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent, n'est-ce pas Divoli?


 

Eeee.... on ne cueille pas le camembert!

Mais, ils cueillent aussi des fruits.  tout comme nous! ​


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Eh non, en France ils chassent le camembert
> 
> 
> Oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent, n'est-ce pas Divoli?



Dans nos contrées, on chasse le dahu. 

Je t'inviterais, un jour, tu m'as l'air d'être un bon candidat.


----------



## queenvictoria21 (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dans nos contrées, on chasse le dahu.
> 
> Je t'inviterais, un jour, tu m'as l'air d'être un bon candidat.


 

Nous, au Québec, on chasse le chevreuil avec des chars.


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dans nos contrées, on chasse le dahu.
> 
> Je t'inviterais, un jour, tu m'as l'air d'être un bon candidat.




Citation d'Antidote: "Animal fantastique à la poursuite duquel on envoie une personne trop crédule."


HA! HA! HA! Sacré Divoli, toujours le mot pour rire 

D'ailleurs, dans ton cas, je te verrais bien dépecer un orignal avec des dents  ne pas oublier d'éviter les attaques des ours  et le porter vers ta cabane en bois rond sur 5 km


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dans nos contrées, on chasse le dahu.
> 
> Je t'inviterais, un jour, tu m'as l'air d'être un bon candidat.



Vous vous mettez du dentifrice sur le visage pour éviter les coups de lune pendant la chasse? 



miaoO a dit:


> En France c'est la même. Si ton salaire ne dépasse pas 3 SMIC, tu n'es pas imposable. Je suis pas sur du 3 (c'est peut être 2), m'enfin c'est l'idée.



Heu là je suis pas sûr du tout....
A+


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Heu là je suis pas sûr du tout....
> A+




T'inquiète, je n'ai pas compris moi non plus 

Définition d'Antidote: "*s*alaire *m*inimum *i*nterprofessionnel de *c*roissance."

Donc, pour ne pas être imposable au Québec, selon son raisonnement, il faudrait faire moins de 24$/heure, donc pour payer de l'impôt il faudrait gagner plus de 48 000$ par année  En tenant compte que le salaire canadien moyen est de 32 000$, c'est pas comme ça qu'on va régler les problèmes budgétaires (qui a parlé d'hôpitaux? )


----------



## Arthur1er (9 Avril 2008)

Normalement, on paye, en France, des impôt dès que l'on a un salaire qui est égal ou supérieur au S.M.I.C. !
Queenvictoriq, tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est bon courage ! Chez nous, dans ma région, on récolte plutôt le maïs et toutes les petites bêbêtes qui y traînent !​


----------



## Madeline (9 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dans nos contrées, on chasse le dahu.



Le dahu c'est vraiment extra... c'est comme le morse... un cour un long
Indispensables dans les montagnes !


----------



## David_b (9 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Travailler en dessous de la table est pas légal au Québec, mais c'est très fréquent dans les champs.


Pourquoi mettez des tables dans vos champs ?


Franchement, te prends pas déjà la tête avec ça. Commence par expliquer ton projet à ta mère, si elle travaille dans le rayon des impôts elle aura toutes les informations voulues (et même les autres, )
A mon humble vis, c'est surtout important qu'elle sente à quel point tu es prête à t'investir pour que le nouvel ordi soit un mac.


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi mettez des tables dans vos champs ?



Bah parce que c'est trop cool... A la hussarde dans un champ... Avec le vent qui te caresse les fesses... Rien de mieux. Trop fort ces canadiens!
A+


----------



## Alex666 (9 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Citation d'Antidote: "Animal fantastique à la poursuite duquel on envoie une personne trop crédule."
> 
> 
> HA! HA! HA! Sacré Divoli, toujours le mot pour rire
> ...



Pour le DAHU va voir la vidéo, *(ATTENTION SITE INTERDIT AUX MONCHUTS !)* ... pour ton orignal cela fait bien longtemps que nous les avons tous tué et dépecé ainsi que les ours... d'ailleurs le retour au refuge de haute montagne avec le dahu, l'ours et l'orignal sur le dos c'etait du sport !


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Pour le DAHU va voir la vidéo, *(ATTENTION SITE INTERDIT AUX MONCHUTS !)* ... pour ton orignal cela fait bien longtemps que nous les avons tous tué et dépecé ainsi que les ours... d'ailleurs le retour au refuge de haute montagne avec le dahu, l'ours et l'orignal sur le dos c'etait du sport !



Une vraie arche de Noé! (à deux trois bestioles près)
A+


----------



## xao85 (9 Avril 2008)

J'adore les switch québécois, ça parle de plein de choses!   Mais n'oubliez pas que les modos veillent!


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2008)

Bon il est pas encore acheté ce Mac, après tout ça ?


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon il est pas encore acheté ce Mac, après tout ça ?



Oui! Faudrait arrêter de trainer sous la table et mettre enfin le couvert!!
A+


----------



## steevywonder (9 Avril 2008)

Salut, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi avec mes parents, surtout mon père (sauf que moi je suis en Belgique ) ... Il avait travaillé sur macintosh dans les années 90-92 et en avait gardé un très mauvais souvenir ... Aujourd'hui, après 2 ans et demi d'attente j'ai enfin mon iMac, je pense que les excuses citées plus haut sont tout-à-fait bonne et valable ... A vrai dire, j'ai sorti exactement la même chose à mon père :rateau: 

Je te souhaite bonne ''merde'' pour tes parents et j'espère te revoir bientôt, sur mac


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Avril 2008)

steevywonder a dit:


> Salut, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi avec mes parents, surtout mon père (sauf que moi je suis en Belgique ) ... Il avait travaillé sur macintosh dans les années 90-92 et en avait gardé un très mauvais souvenir ... Aujourd'hui, après 2 ans et demi d'attente j'ai enfin mon iMac, je pense que les excuses citées plus haut sont tout-à-fait bonne et valable ... A vrai dire, j'ai sorti exactement la même chose à mon père :rateau:
> 
> Je te souhaite bonne ''*merde*'' pour tes parents et j'espère te revoir bientôt, sur mac



En fait la tour de Babel c'était pas forcément une bonne idée... Faut dire à Dieu qu'il a loosé de toutes les façons le Quebec et la Belgique peuvent communiquer donc......
Ce fil devient de plus en plus riche... A quand l'adhésion du Québec à l'europe....
Moi mon popo et ma manman m'ont jamais payé d'ordinateur... Quelque soient mes arguments!!!!
Ahlalalala vous assurez les jeunes!!!!!!
Bon en même temps on avait pas un sous mais tout de même ce que c'est vache les parents!!!!
C'est vrai quoi tout ça parce qu'ils voulaient nous payer des études... Quand on voit à quoi ça mène.... 
A+


----------



## queenvictoria21 (9 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> En fait la tour de Babel c'était pas forcément une bonne idée... Faut dire à Dieu qu'il a loosé de toutes les façons le Quebec et la Belgique peuvent communiquer donc......
> Ce fil devient de plus en plus riche... A quand l'adhésion du Québec à l'europe....
> Moi mon popo et ma manman m'ont jamais payé d'ordinateur... Quelque soient mes arguments!!!!
> Ahlalalala vous assurez les jeunes!!!!!!
> ...


 
Bah... On est de l'autre bord de l'océan, donc, nous à l'UE... oublie ça!!!​ 
Il y a 3 ans, ils ont acheté l'ordinateur pour moi parce que je rentrais au secondaire mais mon beau-père l'utilise aussi un peu. Et ma mère. C'est plutôt rare. Mais, comme je disais, je pourrais travailler cette été dans les champs de fraises ou autres fruits ou autres légumes. Comme ça, on se fait des sous.  Et en masse pour le mac! Voir mes beaux petits calculs à la page 4.  En tout cas. côté études, je sais dans quoi je m'en vais.​ 
En ce qui attrait à le proposer, c'est là que ça bloque. Ma mère va être surprise... En tout cas, j'anticipe grandement sa réaction. Je ne sais pas comment elle va le prendre.​ 
Une autre belle histoire entre un Mac et un utilisateur (d'un type sympa, un français (de Bretagne) qui habite au Québec. Si il tombe là-dessus: Salut Jean-Philippe!!!  ) 
Il a des macs depuis un sacré bout de temps. Il en a 4. Jamais de virus et le plus vieux marche encore comme sur des roulettes. Pour votre information, j'ai fait sauté mon windows 98 avant d'avoir lui que j'ai avec MSN messenger et Sims qui devenaient trop gourmands en espace.​ 
Alors, je me "pitch" aux requins et je leur dit ce soir. Je vous en reparle sûrement après la discussion. Sûrement que ma mère va dire: "Hein?! Toi?! Travailler?! Ho là là! T'as vraiment changé! Toi, qui est si paresseuse... Tu vas tenir une semaine maximum!"​ 
Voici une fin qui est plus forte que moi...​ 
GO HABS GO!!!! On va battre Boston!!!!​


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2008)

C'est clair que si en plus tu es une feignasse, ça ne va pas le faire. 

Mais je ne le sens pas comme ça.


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair que si en plus tu es une feignasse, ça ne va pas le faire.
> 
> Mais je ne le sens pas comme ça.




Ah oui, on les connais tes super feelings Divoli


----------



## queenvictoria21 (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair que si en plus tu es une feignasse, ça ne va pas le faire.
> 
> Mais je ne le sens pas comme ça.


 
Si tu verrais certain travaux que j'ai fait avec Publisher, tu verrais que je ne suis pas si paresseuse que ça... je le suis quand je veux l'être.   

Je n'ai pas mentionné le désir du mac à ma mère, mais elle a dit oui pour le petit boulot des fraises cette été.  On va regarder cela


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Citation d'Antidote: "Animal fantastique à la poursuite duquel on envoie une personne trop crédule."



Pfff... Ce logiciel canadien n'y connait rien, et dit n'importe quoi. Les dahus existent, j'en ai vu.


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pfff... Ce logiciel canadien n'y connait rien, et dit n'importe quoi. Les dahus existent, j'en ai vu.



Moi aussi j'en ai vu et pas rien qu'un !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pfff... Ce logiciel canadien n'y connait rien, et dit n'importe quoi. Les dahus existent, j'en ai vu.





Qu'importe, je préfère le castor! Je t'amènerai un jour, tu verras, si tu nous sommes chanceux  ça m'étonnerais ils ne te feront pas tomber d'arbres dessus. Mais je te préviens, avant il faudra se gosser une arme dans du sapin et se patenter des raquettes pour braver les 6 mètres de neiges 

Pour mots incompréhensibles, voir Antidote, le logiciel Québécois (et non Canadien )


Comme on dit: "Attache ton cass' (casque) ça va fesser (frapper) dans l'dash (frapper fort)

ou encore: Attache ta tuque avec de la broche, mais celle-là elle ne compte pas, je l'utilise pour vrai... Il faut juste faire attention aux yeux, avec le barbelé


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Comme on dit: "Attache ton cass' (casque) ça va fesser (frapper) dans l'dash (frapper fort)



T'y vas en skydoo... ou en train' à chiens  d'habitude ?
Proche de chez nous y a des belles trails... mais y a pas de dahu ... pour les voir, faut aller un peu plus loin... proche du Mont Ham


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> T'y vas en skydoo... ou en train' à chiens  d'habitude ?
> Proche de chez nous y a des belles trails... mais y a pas de dahu ... pour les voir, faut aller un peu plus loin... proche du Mont Ham





C'est près de Sherbrooke ça? 

En fait, je préfère aller faire la cueillette de bines dans le centre-ville les champs, nous sommes en plein dans la saison


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est près de Sherbrooke ça?



Oui... pis y a presque plus de neige


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Oui... pis y a presque plus de neige




Je sais, c'est fou comme ça a vite fondu! En tout cas ici, en ville, il n'y pratiquement plus de neige   Par contre les banlieues ont encore une bonne couche.. Et c'est encore pire à Québec!


----------



## FataMorgana (10 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Bah... On est de l'autre bord de l'océan, donc, nous à l'UE... oublie ça!!!​



Heu c'était une blague... En plus le québec dans l'europe ça créerait une brèche spatio-temporelle niveau langage... 
En plus j'ai peur des caribous 
A+


----------



## Alex666 (10 Avril 2008)

Pour les sceptiques... je remet le liens ou vous trouverez la vidéo du Dahu, 

Pour le DAHU va voir la vidéo

de toute facons des Dahus y'en à plein ce forum al:rateau:rs ceux qui disent c'est ceux qui s:rateau:nt


----------



## Lila (10 Avril 2008)

...salut !
Bon j'ai pas tout lu ....

..un seul conseil me vient ......

....change de parents !


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2008)

Buy a PC !!! Buy a PC !!! Buy a PC !!! Buy a PC !!! Buy a PC !!! ...​


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Pour le DAHU va voir la vidéo



Fonctionne pas la vidéo... j'ai beau cliquer droit dessus. RIEN
Emportant que la vidéo soit visible pour convaincre les scpetiques...

On pourrait créer un groupe... genre... «Pour la reconnaissance des dahus»


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

On pourrait surtout créer un groupe pour apprendre à parler un français correct à 3 ou 4 millions d'individus. 

Parce que là, il y a du boulot. :sleep:


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> On pourrait surtout créer un groupe pour apprendre à parler un français correct à 3 ou 4 millions d'individus.
> 
> Parce que là, il y a du boulot. :sleep:



Trop de boulot! 
Je préfère m'adonner à des activités plus ludiques ... ou plus zen


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Et encore, heureusement que les forums ne se font que sur des supports écrits, sinon il faudrait déployer plusieurs régiments d'orthophonistes.


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Trop de boulot!
> Je préfère m'adonner à des activités plus ludiques ... ou plus zen



Oui, j'ai vu ça, tu fais des gribouillis. Tu devrais très bien t'entendre avec Tirhum.


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

Cessez de vous prendre la tête : tout le monde sait que les jeunes filles cela n'existe plus !


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu ça, tu fais des gribouillis. Tu devrais très bien t'entendre avec Thirum.



C'est qui Thirum ?
J'ai déjà trouvé une gang (équipe, en bon québécois) de sautés (terme québécois utillisé pour décrire des personnes qui se laissent flyés le psychique) sur un des fils de ce forum...
Si t'as l'adresse de Thirum, c'est avec plaisir. Plus on est de fous... plus on rit... disait ???


----------



## divoli (10 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> C'est qui Thirum ?
> J'ai déjà trouvé une gang (équipe, en bon québécois) de sautés (terme québécois utillisé pour décrire des personnes qui se laissent flyés le psychique) sur un des fils de ce forum...
> Si t'as l'adresse de Thirum, c'est avec plaisir. Plus on est de fous... plus on rit... disait ???



D'abord, c'est un gang, et certains rajoutent bang (ce qui n'a plus la même signification). 


Tirhum, c'est le gribouilleur officiel de MacGe. Il fait des gribouillages.


----------



## Madeline (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> D'abord, c'est un gang, et certains rajoutent bang (ce qui n'a plus la même signification).



Au Québec c'est une gang... comme une autobus... faut juste s'habituer... pour s'intégrer.

Merci pour les coordonnées du gribouilleur.
Il gribouille très bien. 
Me voilà moins «ignarde»... et avec un PR de plus sur ce forum


----------



## Alex666 (10 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Fonctionne pas la vidéo... j'ai beau cliquer droit dessus. RIEN
> Emportant que la vidéo soit visible pour convaincre les scpetiques...
> 
> On pourrait créer un groupe... genre... «Pour la reconnaissance des dahus»



Oui c'est très important, ce sont des archive de la télé française on peut reconnaitre la voix de cette fille qui bosse sur Arte

C'est dans la parti Dahu, aller sur la dernière photo tout en bas, faire pomme clic dessus et choisir lire ,voilou


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Oui c'est très important, ce sont des archive de la télé française on peut reconnaitre la voix de cette fille qui bosse sur Arte
> 
> C'est dans la parti Dahu, aller sur la dernière photo tout en bas, faire pomme clic dessus et choisir lire ,voilou



Récemment il y avait un documentaire fait par des étudiants, sur les dahu, il circulait sur la toile.
Je me demande si c'est pas celui la.


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et encore, heureusement que les forums ne se font que sur des supports écrits, sinon il faudrait déployer plusieurs régiments d'orthophonistes.



Ne viens pas encore m'embêter avec mon supposé "accent" Québécois


----------



## queenvictoria21 (11 Avril 2008)

Les dahu... c'est quel animal et c'est quoi que ça mange en hiver???  

Un autre inside que je comprends pas, batard!    


En passant, sur le petit papier de mon petit biscuit chinois du jour, c'était marqué: Votre labeur portera fruit.

(C'est le deuxième jour de suite que ça a rapport... j'ai hâte de voir demain!)

Paris sur ce que ça va être marqué?


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> En passant, sur le petit papier de mon petit biscuit chinois du jour, c'était marqué: Votre labeur portera fruit.
> 
> (C'est le deuxième jour de suite que ça a rapport... j'ai hâte de voir demain!)
> 
> Paris sur ce que ça va être marqué?



" Le ver est dans la pomme "

Ce qui signifie que tu auras ton Mac... mais qu'il partira en SAV en suivant :rateau:


Rhooo, zut ! On va encore dire que je t'embête 

:love::love::love:


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> En passant, sur le petit papier de mon petit biscuit chinois du jour, c'était marqué: Votre labeur portera fruit.


 
Il y a en effet quelque chose de laborieux pas loin... Un petit je ne sais quoi.... 
A+


----------



## Alex666 (11 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il y a en effet quelque chose de laborieux pas loin... Un petit je ne sais quoi....
> A+



j'ai comme une impression de déjà vue


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Avril 2008)

"Ce n'était pas du poulet"


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> j'ai comme une impression de déjà vue



Eh bien lorsque je me vois cité à côté de ton avatar.... :love: 
Bah je sais pas ça me fait un truc......
Ach man! comme dirait nos amis allemand!
A+

Ps un truc me travail tout de même... Si tu es jeune pourquoi QueenVictoria comme nom??? ça me donne envie de m'arracher la prostate....


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Eh bien lorsque je me vois cité à côté de ton avatar.... :love:
> Bah je sais pas ça me fait un truc......
> Ach man! comme dirait nos amis allemand!
> A+
> ...




  

Va falloir entreprendre les grandes excavations alors


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Va falloir entreprendre les grandes excavations alors



C'est une proposition? 
A+


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2008)

Si ce topic est amené à perdurer jusqu'à ce que la petite QueenVictoria achète son Mac, on est pas prêt d'en voir la fin... :sleep:


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si ce topic est amené à perdurer jusqu'à ce que la petite QueenVictoria achète son Mac, on est pas prêt d'en voir la fin... :sleep:



C'est vrai QueenVictoria... Faut que tu y arrives là.... Promets de ne plus jamais mettre de plateforme choose je sais pas moi.... 
A+


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Comme anti-virus, nous utilisons Norton (*qui ralentit l'ordi en sacrement*)



Celle-là est excellente.... 
Norton ralentit les pc en dernier sacrement
Et windows accèlére les pc en extrème onction!!! 
ça fait une bonne moyenne de truc qui finalement ne marche pas......
A+


----------



## Luxpol (11 Avril 2008)

je pense que la jeune fille a maintenant eu assez de réponses


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si ce topic est amené à perdurer jusqu'à ce que la petite QueenVictoria achète son Mac, on est pas prêt d'en voir la fin... :sleep:



Très bonne intuition...  Mon cher Divoli !
Va falloir trouver de quoi «ré-animer» ce fil... le mystère des dahus étant éclairci !
Ou... changer de bar


----------



## queenvictoria21 (11 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si ce topic est amené à perdurer jusqu'à ce que la petite QueenVictoria achète son Mac, on est pas prêt d'en voir la fin... :sleep:


 
Mais, on peut niaiser comme on fait! C'est vachement sympa, dit-on!  

Je ne suis pas si petite, je fais 5 pieds et 6 pouces et demi! (1m69). 

Vous devrez m'endurer jusqu'en septembre... hihihihihihihi!!!

Et sûrement encore plus longtemps, lorsque j'aurai mon mac...


----------



## fisheye (11 Avril 2008)

Tous les ordinateurs (les Macs moinsss que les autres mais quand même) perdent vite une bonne partie de leur valeur à neuf.
Ce qui veut dire qu'un Mac d'occasion est bien moins cher. Et et et, comme il est très fiable, il n'y a pas de risque à acheter un Mac d'occasion.
J'en ai déjà acheté 3, à des particuliers sur internet, pas de problème. Ils avaient entre 1,5 et 8 ans d'age. Je conseillerai d'en acheter un de moins de 2 ans pour qu'ilait un processeur Intel. Montre un Macmini à tes parents: aucun PC n'est aussi compact. Ou un Imac: cherchez l'unité centrale: elle est intégrée à l'écran...


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Mais, on peut niaiser comme on fait! C'est vachement sympa, dit-on!
> 
> Je ne suis pas si petite, je fais 5 pieds et 6 pouces et demi! (1m69).
> 
> ...



Ce qui te laisse le temps pour apprendre à t'exprimer dans un français correct (on ne comprend rien à ton charabia, là).


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

Ce topic te tournerait-il pas en rond ??

Tu voulais des arguments, ne les as-tu pas eus ?

Disons que ce sont 8 pages pour augmenter le compteur "messages écrits" non ?
Si non, alors autant pour moi...

Le dahu...ça devient nimp' !! 
C'est aussi un argument à donner à tes parents...."Sur Mac, tu rencontres des dahus" !! 

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce topic ?   

Divoli a raison ! Il faut patienter encore longtemps...ou peut-être pas...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Et hop!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

Oui, et hop !


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

Oh les mecs, là il n'y a plus ni le fond ni le forme !

'm'étonnerait que nos dernières contributions résistent à la modération de l'arpenteur du soir...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

De toute manière, il a trop dévié...c'est fini PatriciaArquette...euh QueenVictoria ! 

Ta pas été très "reine" sur ce sujet !


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> De toute manière, il a trop dévié...c'est fini PatriciaArquette...euh QueenVictoria !
> 
> Ta pas été très "reine" sur ce sujet !



Oh la mauvaise foi :rateau:

Dis plutôt que c'est nous qui avons floodé son fil... :rose:

@+


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

Ahaha !

Mais n'aurait-elle pas pu arrêter l'hémoragie ?!  

Bande de floodeurs va !


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

Csuiquidiquiè


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Csuiquidiquiè



Fais quel temps chez vous ?
Favorable à l'achat d'un Mac ?


----------



## giga64 (11 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Fais quel temps chez vous ?
> Favorable à l'achat d'un Mac ?



Une critique implicite de mon " coefficient d'art " personnel ? 

Bye


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Favorable à l'achat d'un Mac ?



C'est quand même pas mal pluvieux, donc un temps favorable à l'achat d'un MacBook. En cas d'averses répétées, on sait que l'on pourra y rajouter de la mémoire vive.

Par contre, pas d'achat de MacBook Pro avant fin avril / début mai, il faut que l'achat corresponde aux premiers ramassages de muguet, le summum des ventes ayant lieu le 1er mai, durant la fête des glandeurs.

Viendra l'achat des iMac, correspondant aux récoltes des fraises.

Pour l'achat des MacPro, on attendra la fin de l'année, avec les premiers flocons de neige...


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est quand même pas mal pluvieux, donc un temps favorable à l'achat d'un MacBook. En cas d'averses répétées, on sait que l'on pourra y rajouter de la mémoire vive.
> 
> Par contre, pas d'achat de MacBook Pro avant fin avril / début mai, il faut que l'achat corresponde aux premiers ramassages de muguet, le summum des ventes ayant lieu le 1er mai, durant la fête des glandeurs.
> 
> ...



On pourrait en faire le sujet d'une nouvelle discussion qui aurait pour titre
À l'intention des switcheurs: Conditions favorables pour l'achat d'un Mac

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?
Je suggère l'idée, je ne veux/peux utiliser ta prose... (les droits d'auteur !!!)


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bins ??

Mais alors, le Air, on l'achète à Pâques ?!


----------



## Madeline (11 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bins ??
> 
> Mais alors, le Air, on l'achète à Pâques ?!



Ou à la Trinité ?? !!!


----------



## queenvictoria21 (11 Avril 2008)

J'ai eu mes arguments!  Mais, je ne vais pas convaincre mes parents.  En tout cas, pas pour l'instant.  Lorsque j'aurai tout mon argent, je leur dirai à la fin de l'été.  

Pour usagé, ma mère ne voudra jamais.  Elle va me dire: Vicky, achète neuf!  
C'est plus fort qu'elle.  


Je sors mes arguments si ma mère refuse que je dépense mon futur argent en Mac.  C'est tout.  Mais, je crois qu' elle va pas s'y opposer.  Elle va dire: C'est ton argent, vas y!  Mais, je trouve ça bizarre.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2008)

A la bonne heure !!
La boucle est bouclée ! 

Bon, ou sinon, l'iPod, on peut l'acheter le 14 juillet !
Bah faut fêter ça, quoique, on peut l'acheter durant la Pentecôte...


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Je sors mes arguments si ma mère refuse que je dépense mon futur argent en Mac.  C'est tout.



Ben de toute façon, tu lui dis que c'est soit dépensé en Mac, soit dépensé en fumettes, lignes de coke et drogues en tout genre. C'est généralement imparable, comme argumentation.

Et puis si ce n'est pas suffisant, on la kidnappe, on l'emmène dans nos contrées, on l'oblige à manger des tonnes de fondues et à boire les liqueurs locales. Et après on l'envoie à la chasse au dahu. D'ici qu'on la retrouve, tu auras largement atteint ta majorité.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

Bon je crois que nous avons fait le tour de la question,

Queenvictoria21 maintenant que tu as les arguments & bientôt l'argent il te reste la patience et la sagesse de ne pas craquer pour autre chose hein

sinon tu pourras tj relire ce post et te replonger ds l'ambiance et l'humour (parfois potache) de ce forum 

à bientôt sur ces forums, des questions des astuces & des réponses ici tu trouveras


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Bon.

Il y a quelqu'un qui peut verrouiller ce topic, maintenant, tabarnac ? :mouais:


----------



## giga64 (12 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> Il y a quelqu'un qui peut verrouiller ce post, maintenant, tabarnac ? :mouais:



Ou le déplacer au Bar...


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Non, pas au Bar, ce sera pire.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas au Bar, ce sera pire.



Pire, je sais pas...ça peut pas !! 

Mais si personne n'a encore fermé, c'est que...personne n'a vu le sujet !!  
Question d'heures sûrement...


----------



## divoli (12 Avril 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pire, je sais pas...ça peut pas !!
> 
> Mais si personne n'a encore fermé, c'est que...personne n'a vu le sujet !!
> Question d'heures sûrement...



Si, parce que tous les types habitués du Bar vont rappliquer, et là ce topic pourrait entrer dans une autre dimension.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Avril 2008)

Je peux aussi en créer un ??

"Jeune garçon cherche argument pour convaicre ses parents !" 
Bon, bah comme Victoria, j'ai mes arguments, et j'ai pas besoin de les convaincre...

Je veux entrer dans une autre dimension !!


----------



## queenvictoria21 (12 Avril 2008)

Salut!!!

Ma mère a réussi l'exploit de toucher à un Mac!!! Je l'ai même félicité pour son exploit!   

Je rentrais pour voir le Macbook air en chair et en os et je peux le confirmer: ce bidule est mince, c'est fou!  Ma mère a dit que l'écran de ce macbook etait trop petite.

Elle a essayé un iMac une minute.  Elle a dit: C'est pas si pire...
Cependant, elle a détesté deux trucs:

1. Le clavier, mais, elle l'a trouvé mince et il parait beau.
2. C'est plus difficile pour fermer l'application. Il faut faire: application - fermer application

Au début, elle s'est demandé où était la boîte de l'ordinateur.  Je lui ai dit qu'il était dans l'écran.  Elle était surprise parce que l'écran est plutôt mince et que tout rentre.  Elle a dit que le Mac était pas sa tasse de thé.

Mais, les types de l'informatique qui travaille pour Revenu Canada lui ont dit que le Mac était meilleur que Windows.  Ma mère est allée les voir pour voir ce qu'en pensait un pro.  Disons qu'elle est toujours sous le choc et ne comprant toujours pas pourquoi un informatitien lui a dit que Mac était meilleur...  Pourtant, je lui ai dit qu'il avait raison!


----------



## xao85 (12 Avril 2008)

Ca sent bon pou toi  , j'adore quand ceux qui critique le mac l'utilise, il sont toujours surpris car souvent ils y connaissent  rien!


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Salut!!!
> 
> Ma mère a réussi l'exploit de toucher à un Mac!!! Je l'ai même félicité pour son exploit!
> 
> ...




Je te souhaite qu'elle tombe autant sous le charme du mac rapidement 

Au fait: Pour quitter l'application, il suffit de faire "Cmd+Q"

Va faire un tour ici, tu verra


----------



## clochelune (12 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Salut!!!
> 
> Ma mère a réussi l'exploit de toucher à un Mac!!! Je l'ai même félicité pour son exploit!
> 
> ...



bon super! déjà elle a en plus des avis externes d'experts!!
et elle a essayé... ça avance

ici, je viens de m'offrir Léopard
j'ai un MacBook (et je prendrai plus tard un écran externe... tu peux toujours dire à ta mère que l'on peut trè facilement ajouter un autre écran, que le MacBook est très transportable! mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont toujours épatés de voir que le disque dur tient dans l'iMac!!)

pourtant, au magasin il y a un an et demi presque, c'est sur le MacBook que j'avais eu un flash, et je ne le regrette pour rien au monde!

et ce soir, je viens de m'offrir Léopard (mon MacBook était sous Tiger)
tu peux aussi lui dire que les mises à jour se font les doigts dans le nez!!!
vraiment, j'ai mis à jour Tiger vers Léopard, le temps d'attendre une heure qu'il travaille, j'ai tout retrouvé!! vraiment, c'est un luxe incomparable cette simplicité!
comme quand j'ai eu le MacBook, 5 minutes après il était installé et je surfais! mon meilleur ami qui était venu m'aider a vu en arrivant que j'avais déjà tout fait! c'est vraiment épatant! le système est super fluide!! 

bref, je suis toujours aussi heureuse d'avoir pu re-siwitcher (j'ai fait mes premiers pas en informatique et dans la découverte d'internet avec un iMac framboise sous Mac OS 8.5 gardé 4 ans... je suis ensuite passée du côté obscur, puis revenue à la clarté!!)

et être passée sans aucun encombre de Tiger à Léopard, ça fait toujours plaisir!!!!
je voulais crier ma joie partout mais il y avait juste ma mère (qui comprend à présent que c'est bien Mac OS) et mon chat 
je les ai tous deux embêtés avec ça ;-) ...

on a le coeur qui bat durant l'installation, comme quand on reçoit un super paquet cadeau qu'on a hâte de découvrir...

ah c'est le pied!!!!!!

allez, bientôt ton tour viendra ;-) vu comme c'est parti, tu les convaincras tes parents!

oh je devrais dire à mon amie québécoise de passer par ici (mais elle est sous PC, nul n'est parfait ;-)

bonne après-midi par chez toi (je sais que tu n'es pas à Québec, mais au Canada, mais de Laval si j'ai bien lu...) ici ça va être l'heure de dormir


----------



## queenvictoria21 (13 Avril 2008)

Je suis prête à gager 100$ que ma mère ne succombera pas au Mac.  Je la connais trop.  Cependant, je vais dire à ma mère de demander à l'informaticien pourquoi le Mac est meilleur.  Disons que lorsque c'est un professionnel, c'est toujours plus convaincant qu'une adolescente de 14 ans!!!  

N'est-ce pas?

Mais, le beau portable Mac promis qui va être payé par ma mère est pour 2012 (lorsque je rentrai à l'université).  Disons que c'est un peu long, 4 ans et demi...  

Si ma mère se pose des questions, je suis prête à répondre.  Si je ne sais pas quelque chose, je mets toutes ces questions ici et vous vous ferez une joie de lui répondre, n'est-ce pas les copains?  Il faut qu'elle sorte du côté obscur, un jour...  Aussi, j'ai mon enseignant en Multimédia qui n'est que sur mac depuis des années... Salut Monsieur Brisebois!  (si il tombe sur le forum...)


----------



## queenvictoria21 (13 Avril 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca sent bon pou toi  , j'adore quand ceux qui critique le mac l'utilise, il sont toujours surpris car souvent ils y connaissent rien!


 
Je confirme, c'ètait comme ça au début avec un Mac... je l'ai détesté au primaire!!!

Faut croire qu'on évolue...


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Avril 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> bon super! déjà elle a en plus des avis externes d'experts!!
> et elle a essayé... ça avance
> 
> ici, je viens de m'offrir Léopard
> ...





J'ai aussi vécue cette euphorie, ce plaisir qui dure toute l'installation de Léopard, et surtout quand on voit le "X" se promener dans l'espace avec les 'Bonjour" dans toutes les langues 

Au fait, tu a maintenant 3 amis Québécois puisque je le suis aussi  

N.B: Je ne veux pas jouer les casse-pied, mais Laval est un arrondissement près de Montréal, qui est le "centre économique" de la province de Québec  Nous sommes donc Québécois! 
Va voir ici, j'ai mis Laval comme départ et Montréal pour la destination! Comme ça, si tu diminue l'échelle tu verra mieux une vue d'ensemble du Canada


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Avril 2008)

Salut. Si c'est pour la fac, je peux te dire qu'avec un PC portable à la fac, tu te sens seul, avec tous les macusers avec leur macbook, t'as l'impression d'être observé comme une espèce en voie d'extinction. Sérieusement, c'était hyper rare que je croise un autre PCisteà la bibliothèque universitaire et je me sentais dévisagé. Ca a été une raison (minime) de mon switch...

[HS]Tiens, salut Anthoprotic! Je suis surpris de voir qu'au Canada Apple vous fasse tant poireauter, moi qui croyais logiquement que vous aviez tout juste après les US... enfin bon, ils gardent sûrement le meilleur pour la fin! 
Au fait, on se fait une bouffe chez Kate le 24? [/HS]


----------



## Alex666 (13 Avril 2008)

c'est qui kate 



ok je sort:rateau:


----------



## clochelune (13 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai aussi vécue cette euphorie, ce plaisir qui dure toute l'installation de Léopard, et surtout quand on voit le "X" se promener dans l'espace avec les 'Bonjour" dans toutes les langues
> 
> Au fait, tu a maintenant 3 amis Québécois puisque je le suis aussi
> 
> ...



alors, je me range de ton côté ;-) vive nos québécois!
d'autant que je sais que le Québec tient à son indépendance (surtout pour la langue française)
j'ai été deux fois là-bas et quand je discutais dans les pubs on parlait beaucoup du français...
je sais aussi que mon amie québécoise tient beaucoup au français!!

et fais-tu aussi les coulées pour la récolte du sirop d'érable
mon amie me raconte ça à chaque fois... la dernière fois j'ai eu droit à un pot maison de la récolte, rien à voir avec celui que je prenais dans les commerces!!!

et oui, on reste de grands enfants pour les nouvelles installations et découvertes sous Mac OS... j'avais le coeur qui battait la chamade!!! comme d'emménager dans une nouvelle maison!

et d'avoir ces bonjour dans toutes les langues, c'est quelque chose en effet ;-)))
puis j'ai de nouvelles petites pommes à coller (la boite de Léopard, quelle est classe elle aussi!)


----------



## xao85 (13 Avril 2008)

J'aime bien cet élan de bonne humeur concernant os X. Moi il m'épate depuis plus de deux ans et franchement il arrive encore à me surprendre par sa simplicité. Je dis pas qu'il y a pas des petits bugs par-ci par-là, mais franchement c'est tellement simple que lorsqu'on commence on cherche souvent midi à 14h.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut. Si c'est pour la fac, je peux te dire qu'avec un PC portable à la fac, tu te sens seul, avec tous les macusers avec leur macbook, t'as l'impression d'être observé comme une espèce en voie d'extinction. Sérieusement, c'était hyper rare que je croise un autre PCisteà la bibliothèque universitaire et je me sentais dévisagé. Ca a été une raison (minime) de mon switch...
> 
> [HS]Tiens, salut Anthoprotic! Je suis surpris de voir qu'au Canada Apple vous fasse tant poireauter, moi qui croyais logiquement que vous aviez tout juste après les US... enfin bon, ils gardent sûrement le meilleur pour la fin!
> Au fait, on se fait une bouffe chez Kate le 24? [/HS]




Bonjour  

Si en terme de poireauter tu parle de l'iPhone, alors tu as bien raison... Et oui, nous sommes juste au dessus des US!

Clochelune, je n'entaille pas les érables puisque c'est le rôle des propriétaires de cabanes à sucre, mais je ne daigne pas une petite visite chaque année, c'est tellement bon le vrai sirop d'érable  

En fait, pour la bouffe, je préférerais aller chez Locke


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Avril 2008)

Sinon, t'as la possibilité de montrer à tes parents que Windows fonctionne aussi bien [mal ] que sur PC (amis, revendeur agréé...). Perso, c'est en grosse partie ce qui m'a décidé.


anthoprotic a dit:


> Si en terme de poireauter tu parle de l'iPhone, alors tu as bien raison... Et oui, nous sommes juste au dessus des US!
> En fait, pour la bouffe, je préférerais aller chez Locke


  Oui, en plus j'ai lu hier soir sur iGénération que l'iTunes Music Store a eu du mal à arriver aussi.
Pour la bouffe, t'invites Ben? J'ai pris la liberté d'inviter Kevin.


----------



## queenvictoria21 (13 Avril 2008)

Pour l'Iphone, un canadien aurait été sur eBay pour l'acheter d'un américain.  Par la suite, il a mis sa carte SIM de son fournisseur mobile (en l'occurance, Bell Mobilité) et ça a très bien marché!!!


----------



## divoli (13 Avril 2008)

Poil au nez.


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Pour l'Iphone, un canadien aurait été sur eBay pour l'acheter d'un américain.  Par la suite, il a mis sa carte SIM de son fournisseur mobile (en l'occurance, Bell Mobilité) et ça a très bien marché!!!




Oui, je connais largement le sujet, mais le problème n'est pas tant l'iPhone (je vais régulièrement aux US) que l'abonnement plus qu'onéreux (500$?, 600$? )

J'aimerais simplement qu'Apple sorte l'iPhone avec un abonnement en conséquence, même s'il est un peu plus cher qu'aux US, si au moins l'abonnement en vaut la peine! (Data illimité, message vocaux visuels...)


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui, je connais largement le sujet, mais le problème n'est pas tant l'iPhone (je vais régulièrement aux US) que l'abonnement plus qu'onéreux (500$?, 600$? )
> 
> J'aimerais simplement qu'Apple sorte l'iPhone avec un abonnement en conséquence, même s'il est un peu plus cher qu'aux US, si au moins l'abonnement en vaut la peine! (Data illimité, message vocaux visuels...)



Bah attend, tu n'es pas non plus obligé de te laisser harponner par Apple, tabarnac !

Autant je peux comprendre l'intérêt que l'on trouve techniquement à cet iPhone. Autant la politique commerciale d'Apple est rédhibitoire.

Je préfère boycotter ce machin, qui est une véritable pompe à fric, quitte à en rester sur des téléphones plus modestes. De plus, on voit apparaitre des appareils qui sont des concurrents de plus en plus sérieux. Donc il ne faut pas se précipiter sur un achat dans des conditions très onéreuses, et que l'on risque de regretter d'ici un an ou deux...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Avril 2008)

Perso, encore je comprends l'intérêt d'un mac ou d'un iPod. Mais l'iPhone, c'est nul!!! Je ne vois pas l'intérêt, vu les prix des forfaits et de l'appareil en lui-même! APrès tout, autant avoir son iPod et son téléphone portable sur soi.


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Perso, encore je comprends l'intérêt d'un mac ou d'un iPod. Mais l'iPhone, c'est nul!!! Je ne vois pas l'intérêt, vu les prix des forfaits et de l'appareil en lui-même! APrès tout, autant avoir son iPod et son téléphone portable sur soi.




Si tu n'en voit pas l'intérêt, c'est que tu n'est pas dans le public cible et/ou que tu n'en a pas besoin 

Tabarnak


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Si tu n'en voit pas l'intérêt, c'est que tu n'est pas dans le public cible et/ou que tu n'en a pas besoin
> 
> Tabarnak



Ben toi non plus, tu n'es pas dans le public cible, puisque tu n'arrives même pas à te le payer...


----------



## Madeline (14 Avril 2008)

ouh... je sens la dégénérescence dans un avenir proche


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> ouh... je sens la dégénérescence dans un avenir proche



... du conduit auditif. :rateau:





tabarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnak !


----------



## Madeline (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> ... du conduit auditif. :rateau:
> 
> tabarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnak !



Qu'est-ce t'as dit ?


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben toi non plus, tu n'es pas dans le public cible, puisque tu n'arrives même pas à te le payer...




Mais si je peux le payer, s'il finissait par arriver au Canada je sauterais dessus! :rose: 



Je n'attend que ça, moi


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Et l'abonnement qui va avec ? :sleep:


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> ... du conduit auditif. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aujourd'hui on apprend un nouveau sacre: Criss :rateau: 

On peut même faire des mix: Criss de Tabarnak!

Fin de la leçon


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Aujourd'hui on apprend un nouveau sacre: Criss :rateau:
> 
> On peut même faire des mix: Criss de Tabarnak!
> 
> Fin de la leçon



bah c'est pas si pire...


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Alex666, la marque du Malin...


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Alex666, la marque du Malin...



tu ne m'empêchera pas de préfèrer mon avatar et tout ce qu'il représente à ton petit gif animé réducteur à souhait
HINHININ

:rateau:


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2008)

Boarf, du silicone...


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boarf, du silicone...



??? je te parle d'un superbe BSOD et tu me parles de silicone ???














(en plus elle ne l'est pas)


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Aujourd'hui on apprend un nouveau sacre: Criss :rateau:
> 
> On peut même faire des mix: Criss de Tabarnak!
> 
> Fin de la leçon



*Acré gué! Argya! Baptême! Bâtard! Bonyeu! Bout de bon Dieu! Bout de calvaire! Bout crime! Bout de crisse! Bout de sacre! Câlice! Calvaire! Christ! Ciboire! Cré! Crucifix! Enfant de chienne! Esprit! étoile! Eucharistie! Goddam! Hostie! Jésus-christ! Joualvert! Marde! Maudit! Maudit bâtard! Maudite marde! Moses! Ostensoir! Paparmane! Patente à gosses! Sacrement! Sacrifice! Sainte! Saperlipopette! Sarpida! Shit! Simonac! Simoniaque! Tabernacle! Taboire! Torrieu! Varlope! Verrat! Verasse! Véreux! Véreuse! Viande à chien! Viarge!    
*


----------



## Madeline (15 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> *Acré gué! Argya! Baptême! Bâtard! Bonyeu! Bout de bon Dieu! Bout de calvaire! Bout crime! Bout de crisse! Bout de sacre! Câlice! Calvaire! Christ! Ciboire! Cré! Crucifix! Enfant de chienne! Esprit! étoile! Eucharistie! Goddam! Hostie! Jésus-christ! Joualvert! Marde! Maudit! Maudit bâtard! Maudite marde! Moses! Ostensoir! Paparmane! Patente à gosses! Sacrement! Sacrifice! Sainte! Saperlipopette! Sarpida! Shit! Simonac! Simoniaque! Tabernacle! Taboire! Torrieu! Varlope! Verrat! Verasse! Véreux! Véreuse! Viande à chien! Viarge!
> *



Et en ordre alphabétique ! Ça c'est classe !


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> *Acré gué! Argya! Baptême! Bâtard! Bonyeu! Bout de bon Dieu! Bout de calvaire! Bout crime! Bout de crisse! Bout de sacre! Câlice! Calvaire! Christ! Ciboire! Cré! Crucifix! Enfant de chienne! Esprit! étoile! Eucharistie! Goddam! Hostie! Jésus-christ! Joualvert! Marde! Maudit! Maudit bâtard! Maudite marde! Moses! Ostensoir! Paparmane! Patente à gosses! Sacrement! Sacrifice! Sainte! Saperlipopette! Sarpida! Shit! Simonac! Simoniaque! Tabernacle! Taboire! Torrieu! Varlope! Verrat! Verasse! Véreux! Véreuse! Viande à chien! Viarge!
> *




Houlà où as tu trouvé tout ça?


----------



## queenvictoria21 (15 Avril 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Houlà où as tu trouvé tout ça?


 
Surement qu'il l'a trouvé sur Wikipedia, ils sont tous marqués là...


----------



## queenvictoria21 (15 Avril 2008)

Un plus pour la compatibilité avec Mac!!!

Mon imprimante est vendue sur l'Apple Store français!!! (mais pas le canadien, bizarre...)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj.../shop_mac/mac_accessories/printers&nplm=TK898


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2008)

queenvictoria21 a dit:


> Un plus pour la compatibilité avec Mac!!!
> 
> Mon imprimante est vendue sur l'Apple Store français!!! (mais pas le canadien, bizarre...)
> 
> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj.../shop_mac/mac_accessories/printers&nplm=TK898



C'est parce qu'elle n'imprime qu'en français et pas en canadien


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est parce qu'elle n'imprime qu'en français et pas en canadien



C'est exact. Essaye d'imprimer "tabarnac" ou tous les termes employés dans mon post 214, et c'est le plantage assuré.


----------



## paisley (4 Mai 2008)

Au  Québec, on peu travailler à partir de 14 ans avec l'accord des parents.... pour les impôts à moins de gagner dans l'année plus de 10 000$ rien n'est prélevé.
Ma fille qui  a le même âge que toi travaille depuis décembre dernier dans un Harveys les fins de semaines et gagne + de 200$ par semaine.... et découvre la liberté d'acheter ce qu'elle veut.

Comme tu le sais, il y a des jobs partout à Montréal ou Laval, tu ne devrais pas avoir de difficulté.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Salut. Si c'est pour la fac, je peux te dire qu'avec un PC portable à la fac, tu te sens seul, avec tous les macusers avec leur macbook, t'as l'impression d'être observé comme une espèce en voie d'extinction. Sérieusement, c'était hyper rare que je croise un autre PCisteà la bibliothèque universitaire et je me sentais dévisagé. Ca a été une raison (minime) de mon switch...
> 
> [HS]Tiens, salut Anthoprotic! Je suis surpris de voir qu'au Canada Apple vous fasse tant poireauter, moi qui croyais logiquement que vous aviez tout juste après les US... enfin bon, ils gardent sûrement le meilleur pour la fin!
> Au fait, on se fait une bouffe chez Kate le 24? [/HS]



euh, moi à ma fac dans ma section il n'y en a que deux avec des macs, les autres ont des PCs... et moi j'ai le eee pc! acheté juste pour son poids (problèmes de dos donc pratique à trimballer sans se faire mal) et parce qu'il n'avait pas windows!
Même quand j'aurais mon mac j'emmènerais le eee pc (que ce soit un macbook ou un macbook pro)
J'en vois avec des macbooks à la bibliothèque mais la plupart ont de PCs!

Tiens, j'ai même vu une fille avec un ibook translucide! (celui qui vient après le palourde) et Mac OS 9 (j'ai lorgné...). Il était beau! :rose:


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

putaiiiin la vache ...la vie trop tooooooop !!!!!! :mouais:

...c'est quand même beau la réincarnation........;ça sert !!!!


----------

